# Italianismos en Latinoamérica



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenas, amigos.

Iba a titular este hilo "italianismos en Argentina", pero luego he pensado que los uruguayos o los chilenos, por ejemplo, se podrían ofender, teniendo en cuenta que también fueron muchísmos los italianos que se instalaron en sus tierras.

En fin... Sé que el español de Argentina tiene italianismos como el verbo *bochar* (_suspender_) o  la expresión *¡dale! *(¡_venga_!), que son italianismos (de _bocciare_ y _dai_ respectivamente).

Seguro que hay muchísimos más, puesto que fueron muchos los que cambiaron los Apeninos por los Andes (con monito o no, buscando a la mamá o no). ¿Nos pueden istruir, amigos?

Un saludo desde Barcelona,

TPS


----------



## Lupita-

Hablando de italianismos, en muchos sectores de habla hispana se emplea el "chau" para decir "adiós"(como acá, en Argentina)?

Gua


----------



## pejeman

¿Califica pizza o pitsa como italianismo? ¿Y ravioles, parmesano, antipasto y otras delicias? 

Chaíto.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Buenas, Pejeman.

Cuando abrí el hilo quizás pensé en palabras más "sutilmente" italianas, como las que puse en el ejemplo.

Saludos a ese México lindo...


----------



## iaf

Pejeman, me diste una idea: 
*"ñoqui"* - (originalmente "gnocchi")

Sobre la marcha se me ocurren también:
_*birra*_ - cerveza
_*gamba*_ - pierna
_*l**aburo*_ - trabajo
_*roña*_ - mugre, mezquindad
_*facha*_ - aspecto, apariencia

Uff, que siga alguien más...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

iaf said:


> *"ñoqui"* - (originalmente "gnocchi")
> Sobre la marcha se me ocurren también:
> _*birra*_ - cerveza
> _*gamba*_ - pierna
> _*l**aburo*_ - trabajo
> _*roña*_ - mugre, mezquindad
> _*facha*_ - aspecto, apariencia


 
Los *ñoquis*... Ñam, ñam: ¡mi especialidad! Por lo que se refiere al resto de palabras, aquí también las usamos en los sentidos que indicas (por lo menos en Cataluña), menos *laburo*.


----------



## sam46h

ravioles
y hay muchos gestos que tenemos nosotros tambien que provienen del italiano...


----------



## xeneize

Hola...todas las palabras de comida (ravioles, ñoqui, parmesano, pizza, etc etc) se extendieron también al español de España, y no sólo, también a muchos idomas más, inglés, etc...
Ciao /chao/chau igual fue exportado casi a todo el mundo (de hecho, el "chao" español es igual al "ciao" italiano, mientras que el "chau" argentino es muy raro a oídos italianos...)...
Birra también llegó a España...
Así que, estos no son italianismos típicos de Argentina....

Por supuesto, aparte "laburo" y "bochar" habrá muchos más...
Pero algunas anotaciones:
1)muchísimos fueron limitados al lunfardo, y nunca cuajaron en el español de Argentina común y corriente
2) otros tantos desaparecieron desde hace tiempo...
3) un montón cambiaron su significado original, que ahora es totalmente distinto, en Argentina, del que tiene en Italia: por ejemplo, "mufa" en Italia indica el moho, en Argentina en cambio bronca, rabia, mal humor o mala suerte...
4) otros añadieron otros significados al original: por ejemplo, un "ñoqui" en Argentina es también un puñetazo...en Italia no....
5) muchos de los que parecen italianismos, en realidad no lo son, siendo terminos derivados del inglés o del francés...
por ejemplo: "bulón" por "perno" no es italianismo, es francesismo...(en italiano también "bullone" es francesismo).
Otros, aún, se vienen simplemente del español, de alguna forma anticuada en España, y no del italiano.
6) muchísimos no son "italianismos", sino "dialectalismos", o sea derivados de algún dialecto u otro idioma de Italia...
por ejemplo, algunos dicen que "pibe" sea italianismo, pero no hay evidencia de eso, a lo mejor sería de algún dialecto, en Italia nadie conocía la palabra hasta que vino Maradona!...Igual, la Rae lo pone de "pebete" y este del catalán "pevet".
"linyera" (vagabundo, harapiento), la Rae lo pone italinismo, pero en italiano no quiere decir nada, no existe...leí que sería del piamontés, que es un idioma totalmente distinto del italiano (más bien se parece al francés).
"bacán" (adinerado, lujoso, fastuoso), que se usa más en Chile con otros significados, podría ser del genovés, pero no se sabe...

"Laburo" es italianismo, seguro, pero "roña" "gamba" o "facha" ni ahí...facha y roña son palabras españolas "castizas", y gamba fuera de Argentina generalmente es anticuada, pero existía en castellano...
Por supuesto, hay italianismos únicamente argentinos en la comida, supongo muchos,....
se me ocurren "fugazza" (especie de pizza, en español existe "hogaza"), y "bondiola" (un fiambre),...
"fainá" en cambio es un tipo de pan cuyo, y, aparte Argentina, existe nomás en Génova y Cerdeña (únicamente Sassari) (se llama "fainé") 

Yo no creo que "dale" sea un italianismo tampoco, Traductora..
bueno, no se me ocurren muchos, pero sí lo tiene que ser "culo" por decir "suerte", "yirar" por decir "dar vueltas"...
Pero viste, "yirar" ahora va desapareciendo...
y una "yira" en Argentina es otra cosa totalmente distinta del italiano, ni ahí...

bueno, en cuanto se me ocurran te los voy a poner....

"bizarro" por "raro" no sé si sea italianismo o francesismo (bizarre)....
creo francesismo, porque pienso que en italiano también lo sea, igual.

Los gestos...bueno, yo el más evidente que noté es ese que se hace con la mano como para preguntar "que querés?"....
otros no sé-
(igual, en Cerdeña hacemos muchos menos gestos que en Italia)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xeneize said:


> "bizarro" por "raro" no sé si sea italianismo o francesismo (bizarre)....
> creo francesismo, porque pienso que en italiano también lo sea, igual.


 
¡Qué gracia lo de _francesismo_, amigo xeneize! Veo que es tu palabra para expresar _galicismo_.

Saludos a mi Cerdeña


----------



## Lord Delfos

Otras que se usan en Argentina y que, hasta donde sé, provienen del italiano:

Banquina: según la RAE un _arcén_. TAmbién usada en Uruguay y Paraguay.
Capo: el que manda a los demás o el que tiene destreza en algo.
Gambeta: regate (en el fútbol).
Groso: no uno que es grueso, sino una que es un capo.
¡Guarda!: en el sentido de ¡Cuidado!


----------



## Patagonia116

xeneize said:


> Hola...todas las palabras de comida (ravioles, ñoqui, parmesano, pizza, etc etc) se extendieron también al español de España, y no sólo, también a muchos idomas más, inglés, etc...
> Ciao /chao/chau igual fue exportado casi a todo el mundo (de hecho, el "chao" español es igual al "ciao" italiano, mientras que el "chau" argentino es muy raro a oídos italianos...)...
> Birra también llegó a España...
> Así que, estos no son italianismos típicos de Argentina....
> 
> Por supuesto, aparte "laburo" y "bochar" habrá muchos más...
> Pero algunas anotaciones:
> 1)muchísimos fueron limitados al lunfardo, y nunca cuajaron en el español de Argentina común y corriente
> 2) otros tantos desaparecieron desde hace tiempo...
> 3) un montón cambiaron su significado original, que ahora es totalmente distinto, en Argentina, del que tiene en Italia: por ejemplo, "mufa" en Italia indica el moho, en Argentina en cambio bronca, rabia, mal humor o mala suerte...
> 4) otros añadieron otros significados al original: por ejemplo, un "ñoqui" en Argentina es también un puñetazo...en Italia no....
> 5) muchos de los que parecen italianismos, en realidad no lo son, siendo terminos derivados del inglés o del francés...
> por ejemplo: "bulón" por "perno" no es italianismo, es francesismo...(en italiano también "bullone" es francesismo).
> Otros, aún, se vienen simplemente del español, de alguna forma anticuada en España, y no del italiano.
> 6) muchísimos no son "italianismos", sino "dialectalismos", o sea derivados de algún dialecto u otro idioma de Italia...
> por ejemplo, algunos dicen que "pibe" sea italianismo, pero no hay evidencia de eso, a lo mejor sería de algún dialecto, en Italia nadie conocía la palabra hasta que vino Maradona!...Igual, la Rae lo pone de "pebete" y este del catalán "pevet".
> "linyera" (vagabundo, harapiento), la Rae lo pone italinismo, pero en italiano no quiere decir nada, no existe...leí que sería del piamontés, que es un idioma totalmente distinto del italiano (más bien se parece al francés).
> "bacán" (adinerado, lujoso, fastuoso), que se usa más en Chile con otros significados, podría ser del genovés, pero no se sabe...
> 
> "Laburo" es italianismo, seguro, pero "roña" "gamba" o "facha" ni ahí...facha y roña son palabras españolas "castizas", y gamba fuera de Argentina generalmente es anticuada, pero existía en castellano...
> Por supuesto, hay italianismos únicamente argentinos en la comida, supongo muchos,....
> se me ocurren "fugazza" (especie de pizza, en español existe "hogaza"), y "bondiola" (un fiambre),...
> "fainá" en cambio es un tipo de pan cuyo, y, aparte Argentina, existe nomás en Génova y Cerdeña (únicamente Sassari) (se llama "fainé")
> 
> Yo no creo que "dale" sea un italianismo tampoco, Traductora..
> bueno, no se me ocurren muchos, pero sí lo tiene que ser "culo" por decir "suerte", "yirar" por decir "dar vueltas"...
> Pero viste, "yirar" ahora va desapareciendo...
> y una "yira" en Argentina es otra cosa totalmente distinta del italiano, ni ahí...
> 
> bueno, en cuanto se me ocurran te los voy a poner....
> 
> "bizarro" por "raro" no sé si sea italianismo o francesismo (bizarre)....
> creo francesismo, porque pienso que en italiano también lo sea, igual.
> 
> Los gestos...bueno, yo el más evidente que noté es ese que se hace con la mano como para preguntar "que querés?"....
> otros no sé-
> (igual, en Cerdeña hacemos muchos menos gestos que en Italia)


 
Hola,
La palabra "linyera", sí tengo entendido que es un italianismo, que deriva del piamontés que sería algo parecido a "ligera" en italiano, "léger" en francés. Esta gente, trasladaba un bulto "ligero" o "liviano" a sus espaldas (en dicho bulto llevaba sus pocas pertenencias). De ahí la derivación de _ligera a linyera._
Saluti.
Pat.


----------



## Patagonia116

Hay infinidad de italianismos, que usamos prácticamente sin darnos cuenta.
lungo = largo / alto

La gente muy ignorante a veces pregunta "¿Qué horas son?" y probablemente esto venga del italiano "Che ore sono".

La gente muy sencilla dice "Voy de Claudia"
En italiano se dice "Vado di Claudia"

La gente muy sencilla, en la Argentina, a veces no pronuncia las "eses" finales. Probablemente venga esto del italiano, ya que los plurales no terminan en ese. Bambino/bambini Ragazza/ragazze.

Y así siguiendo...

Saludos.
Pat.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Patagonia116 said:


> Hay infinidad de italianismos, que usamos prácticamente sin darnos cuenta.
> lungo = largo / alto
> 
> La gente muy ignorante a veces pregunta "¿Qué horas son?" y probablemente esto venga del italiano "Che ore sono".
> 
> La gente muy sencilla dice "Voy de Claudia"
> En italiano se dice "Vado di Claudia"
> 
> La gente muy sencilla, en la Argentina, a veces no pronuncia las "eses" finales. Probablemente venga esto del italiano, ya que los plurales no terminan en ese. Bambino/bambini Ragazza/ragazze.
> 
> Y así siguiendo...
> 
> Saludos.
> Pat.


 
A eso iba yo, Patagonia: a lo que queda más camuflado...

Mil gracias por colaborar en saciar mi curiosidad


----------



## Bocha

Hola:
algunas más del lunfardo:

crepar: morir
fato: asunto no muy claro (amoroso o legal)
amasijar: matar (ammazzare)
fachatosta: caradura
farabute: ostentoso
espamento por aspaviento


----------



## xeneize

Hola, bueno, sí "francesismo" es por "galicismo", clah...

A ver: _banquina_ sería italianismo, sí.

_capo_ también, pero no es único de Argentina, en España también existe.

_gambeta_: italianismo _trucho _(o sea, falso italianismo). En italiano, _gambeta_ no existe, ni ahí, ningún sentido, no se le entiende ni a patadas.
_Gambeta_ se dice _dribbling_, en italiano, al puro estilo inglés.

_grosso_: italianismo _trucho_. En italiano, _grosso_ con las acepciones argentinas no quiere decir nada, no existe, si se lo decís a un italiano pensaría que sos _un grosso scemo_ (un loco rematado  )

_guarda_ por _cuidado_: italianismo trucho, o no italianismo.
No existe eso en italiano. Creo se venga simplemente del verbo español "guardar", me parece palabra española 100%.

_linyera_, como dije, fuera del ámbito del piamontés no existe, ni en Piamonte la entienden si no hablan piamontés (la diferencia que pasa entre italiano y piamontés es muchísimo mayor que la que hay entre italiano y español).
De todas formas, "ligera" con ese sentido en italiano no quiere decir nada, existe únicamente el adjetivo "leggero", con el mismo significado que "ligero" en español.

_lungo_ por "largo" sí que es italianismo.Pero en italiano no decís de un tipo alto que sea "un lungo", como en Argentina.

¿_Qué horas son_ ? italianismo??? Se usa en todo el dominio del español, que yo sepa. Nada de italianismo.

"Voy de Claudia" italianismo?? En español existe "voy adonde Claudia", en italiano es "vado da Claudia" (no "di", que no existe).

La desaparición de las eses finales es rasgo que Argentina comparte con la gran mayoría de Hispano América, no es típico de Argentina, además es rasgo típicamente andaluz y canario, y ningún lingüista lo considera italianismo, ni ahí.
No lo usa la gente "muy sencilla", sino millones y millones de personas en la gran parte del ámbito del español, es rasgo de los más característicos, conocidos, y, a mi parecer, lindos.

_Crepar_ es italianismo, por supuesto.

_Fato_ puede serlo, pero es trucho: en italiano no tiene ese significado la palabra "fatto" (=hecho).

_Amasijar_ viene de _amasijo_, palabra castiza española. No es italianismo.
A lo mejor esté inluido en su acepción de "matar" por el verbo italiano, pero no se le puede considerar italianismo en serio.

_Fachatosta_ sí es italianismo.

_Farabute_ es italinismo, pero en italiano el sentido es otro.

_Espamento_ por _aspaviento_ ni ahí, en italiano se dice "spavento", más similar a la palabra española castiza que a aquella argentina.
De todas formas, el significado difiere, igual.
Y la Rae, de hecho, registra el español "aspaventar" como derivado del italiano "spaventare".

Saludos


----------



## ryba

¡Qué buen tema!





Lupita- said:


> Hablando de italianismos, en muchos sectores de habla hispana se emplea el "chau" para decir "adiós"(como acá, en Argentina)?



*¿Dónde se usa 'ciao'?*



xeneize said:


> _capo_ también, pero no es único de Argentina, en España también existe.



Sí, pero no en esa acepción:


> *capo*_
> coloquial_
> *CSur, Bol, Ecuad, Perú*
> [persona] Que es muy hábil, tiene gran experiencia en un trabajo o actividad, o posee amplios conocimientos sobre una materia:
> _esta médica es muy capa en cardiología; los autores de este libro son los principales capos en teoría literaria del país._



Saludos


----------



## bb008

Bueno aquí en Venezuela, se usa mucho Chao (chau), Birras, capicci, capisco, y todos los nombres de las pastas, ñoquí, canelones, spaguetti, etc. etc. etc., debe haber mucho pero esos son los que yo más uso y he escuchado...


----------



## xeneize

Hola Ryba, no, en esa no, pero en esa....tampoco en italiano!! 
esa es una acepción ÚNICA de Argentina y de Sudamérica en general, en italiano "capo" quiere decir únicamente "boss, jefe", así como también en el español de España.
Es más: los capos de la mafia, por ejemplo, en Argentina son llamados "los capos", pensando utilizar palabra súper-italiana, mientras que en Italia ahora siempre vas a escuchar "i boss"...muchísimo más que "i capi".
Si en italiano alguien dijera la frase que pusiste vos, típica de Argentina, o sea, traducida, "questo medico è molto capo in cardiologia"....
no le entenderían un pepino, y pensarían que está pirado, y, en cambio de cardiología, lo mandarían a neurología 

Por lo de "ciao", yo lo oí en muchos lugares..., como también Francia.
Chescz (o como es que dicen ustedes?!)


----------



## Jellby

No sé si se usará en otros sitios, pero yo a veces he usado "caldo" para calor o caliente.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola: 
Hace tiempo leí -y ahora rescato- que el DPD estima que se podría tratar de un calco del italiano en el caso de la expresión _en base a_, que está muy extendida por estos lares (la verdad que jamás oí a nadie decir _a base de_ en su lugar.





> _Sí es censurable la locución de sentido equivalente  en base a, en la que las preposiciones en y a no están justificadas: La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas» (País [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano in base a, única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice on the basis of y en francés sur la base de._
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


de aquí.

Y claro que el _laburo_.

¿Algien sabe qué tal _morfar_?
____________________
PD: te adjunto este artículo que acabo de encontrar; y algo sobre las influencias en Cuba


----------



## xeneize

Hola, que yo sepa "morfar" no tiene nada que ver con el italiano (ninguna palabra se le acerca ni de lejos).
"En base a" se dice en España también, como pusiste en el ejemplo, de todas formas, y algunos de los mayores lingüistas versados en anglicismos (como Jorge Lorenzo) lo clasifican como anglicismo, no como italianismo, aunque es cierto que sea idéntica a la forma italiana. No sé!

En cuanto a "caldo", Jellby, no lo oí nunca con otro sentido que no fuera el que tiene en español...Lo decís vos, o se dice donde estás vos?? Y en ese caso, dónde se usaría (con el sentido de calor)??
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

xeneize said:


> En cuanto a "caldo", Jellby, no lo oí nunca con otro sentido que no fuera el que tiene en español...Lo decís vos, o se dice donde estás vos?? Y en ese caso, dónde se usaría (con el sentido de calor)??
> Saludos



No se usa mucho, creo que sólo lo he oído en mi familia y a personas que saben italiano... Se diría por ejemplo "¡qué caldo hace!".


----------



## xeneize

Ah, está bien.


----------



## pejeman

Además de las gambetas, en el ajedrez se usa el gambito y creo que también el fiancheto es un término del italiano y también el _giuoco piano_.

No sé si la expresión "école", que antes se usaba mucho en México, venga 
del italiano, pero a mí me parece que sí.

Y para la compañera que se refirió a "qué horas son", tal vez por tantas visitas papales como hemos tenido, será que en México sí usamos esa expresión, sobre todo en la madrugada, cuando la señora le dice al borrachote de su marido, que apenas puede mantener el equilibrio: ¿Qué horas son estas de llegar?

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Jellby said:


> No sé si se usará en otros sitios, pero yo a veces he usado "caldo" para calor o caliente.


 
Jellby no sabía que la palabra caldo era italiano, fijate como uno aprende en este foro, en Venezuela por supuesto la usamos para describir sopa: hay personas que te dicen "quieres tomarte un caldito caliente"...


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> Jellby no sabía que la palabra caldo era italiano



Con el significado de "calor" o "caliente" sí, pero para la sopa o para el vino es tan española como cualquier otra.


----------



## Patagonia116

xeneize said:


> Hola, bueno, sí "francesismo" es por "galicismo", clah...
> 
> A ver: _banquina_ sería italianismo, sí.
> 
> _capo_ también, pero no es único de Argentina, en España también existe.
> 
> _gambeta_: italianismo _trucho _(o sea, falso italianismo). En italiano, _gambeta_ no existe, ni ahí, ningún sentido, no se le entiende ni a patadas.
> _Gambeta_ se dice _dribbling_, en italiano, al puro estilo inglés.
> 
> _grosso_: italianismo _trucho_. En italiano, _grosso_ con las acepciones argentinas no quiere decir nada, no existe, si se lo decís a un italiano pensaría que sos _un grosso scemo_ (un loco rematado  )
> 
> _guarda_ por _cuidado_: italianismo trucho, o no italianismo.
> No existe eso en italiano. Creo se venga simplemente del verbo español "guardar", me parece palabra española 100%.
> 
> _linyera_, como dije, fuera del ámbito del piamontés no existe, ni en Piamonte la entienden si no hablan piamontés (la diferencia que pasa entre italiano y piamontés es muchísimo mayor que la que hay entre italiano y español).
> De todas formas, "ligera" con ese sentido en italiano no quiere decir nada, existe únicamente el adjetivo "leggero", con el mismo significado que "ligero" en español.
> 
> _lungo_ por "largo" sí que es italianismo.Pero en italiano no decís de un tipo alto que sea "un lungo", como en Argentina.
> 
> ¿_Qué horas son_ ? italianismo??? Se usa en todo el dominio del español, que yo sepa. Nada de italianismo.
> 
> "Voy de Claudia" italianismo?? En español existe "voy adonde Claudia", en italiano es "vado da Claudia" (no "di", que no existe).
> 
> La desaparición de las eses finales es rasgo que Argentina comparte con la gran mayoría de Hispano América, no es típico de Argentina, además es rasgo típicamente andaluz y canario, y ningún lingüista lo considera italianismo, ni ahí.
> No lo usa la gente "muy sencilla", sino millones y millones de personas en la gran parte del ámbito del español, es rasgo de los más característicos, conocidos, y, a mi parecer, lindos.
> 
> _Crepar_ es italianismo, por supuesto.
> 
> _Fato_ puede serlo, pero es trucho: en italiano no tiene ese significado la palabra "fatto" (=hecho).
> 
> _Amasijar_ viene de _amasijo_, palabra castiza española. No es italianismo.
> A lo mejor esté inluido en su acepción de "matar" por el verbo italiano, pero no se le puede considerar italianismo en serio.
> 
> _Fachatosta_ sí es italianismo.
> 
> _Farabute_ es italinismo, pero en italiano el sentido es otro.
> 
> _Espamento_ por _aspaviento_ ni ahí, en italiano se dice "spavento", más similar a la palabra española castiza que a aquella argentina.
> De todas formas, el significado difiere, igual.
> Y la Rae, de hecho, registra el español "aspaventar" como derivado del italiano "spaventare".
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, es cierto, "Vado da Claudia" y no "di", me equivoqué. Pero me han dicho profesores de italiano, que es un italianismo.

En cuanto a la palabra "linyera" he oído de piamonteses que viven aquí, que proviene de una palabra similar a "ligera" que aunque en italiano tal vez no tenga este sentido, en piamontés sí lo tiene.

"Voy de Enrique", me han dicho (también profesores de italiano) que es un italianismo, pero si no estás de acuerdo, dejá al menos que exprese mi opinión.

En cuanto a "tragarse" las eses finales, aquí en Argentina le ocurre sólo a la gente muy sencilla (y lo digo respetuosamente).

Y podríamos seguir...
Saludos.
Pat.


----------



## xeneize

BB, quizás no te fijaste bien en el comentario de Jellby, "caldo" sería italiano con el significado de "calor", no con el de "sopa", que tiene en todo el ámbito hispánico, y que nada tiene que ver con el italiano.
Jellby, sin embargo, nos aclaró que "caldo" por "calor" es algo que usa él o los de su entorno, o personas que él conoce y que saben italiano.
Así que, no se puede por supuesto incluir esta palabra entre los italianismos difundidos en el ámbito del español.
En italiano también hay gente que pone muchas palabras españolas o de otros idiomas por gusto personal, esto no quiere decir que se hayan introducido en el idioma como castellanismos.

Pejeman, "gambito" no sé que sea, "fiancheto" y "giuoco piano" tampoco, aunque sí estos últimos dos parezcan italianismos.
"Gambito" no puede serlo, en cambio.

"École" sí que sería italianismo (de "eccolo"= he aquí, aquí está, aquí lo tenés).

"Qué horas son?", por más que mucha gente lo considere incorrecto (para mí no lo es), no tiene por que llegar del italiano.
En italiano también hay la alternancia "che ora è/ che ore sono?", tal y como en español.


----------



## pejeman

xeneize said:


> Pejeman, "gambito" no sé que sea, "fiancheto" y "giuoco piano" tampoco, aunque sí estos últimos dos parezcan italianismos.
> "Gambito" no puede serlo, en cambio.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hola Xeneize:
> 
> Aparte del tamborcillo sardo y de recordar que Luigi Riva, (quien nos anotó en el México 70) jugaba en el Cagliari, nunca había encontrado alguien más relacionado con Cerdeña.
> 
> El gambito es una forma de abrir en el juego de ajedrez, que parece ofrecer una ventaja, pero que oculta diversas amenazas. Parece ser que equivale a "zancadilla". El fiancheto es un movimiento que coloca un alfil en el flanco y el juego _piano_, pues es una apertura que parece pasiva y lenta, pero que puede desencadenar violentos ataques y contraataques.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## bb008

xeneize said:


> BB, quizás no te fijaste bien en el comentario de Jellby, "caldo" sería italiano con el significado de "calor", no con el de "sopa", que tiene en todo el ámbito hispánico, y que nada tiene que ver con el italiano.
> Jellby, sin embargo, nos aclaró que "caldo" por "calor" es algo que usa él o los de su entorno, o personas que él conoce y que saben italiano.
> Así que, no se puede por supuesto incluir esta palabra entre los italianismos difundidos en el ámbito del español.
> En italiano también hay gente que pone muchas palabras españolas o de otros idiomas por gusto personal, esto no quiere decir que se hayan introducido en el idioma como castellanismos.
> 
> Pejeman, "gambito" no sé que sea, "fiancheto" y "giuoco piano" tampoco, aunque sí estos últimos dos parezcan italianismos.
> "Gambito" no puede serlo, en cambio.
> 
> "École" sí que sería italianismo (de "eccolo"= he aquí, aquí está, aquí lo tenés).
> 
> "Qué horas son?", por más que mucha gente lo considere incorrecto (para mí no lo es), no tiene por que llegar del italiano.
> En italiano también hay la alternancia "che ora è/ che ore sono?", tal y como en español.


 

No, mis amores no lo dije con ironía, yo le entendí a Jellby, lo que pasa es que yo no sabía que Caldo era italiana (cuando es calor), me expliqué. Por lo menos tu estás hablando de école: nosotros a veces decimos "école cua" para saludar imagináte... no lo decimos todo el tiempo ojo, a veces se lo he escuado alguna persona (el cua no sé si se escribe así, lo escribo como suena)...


----------



## xeneize

"En cuanto a la palabra "linyera" he oído de piamonteses que viven aquí, que proviene de una palabra similar a "ligera" que aunque en italiano tal vez no tenga este sentido, en piamontés sí lo tiene."

Ya lo dije yo también que "lingera", casi igual al argentino, existe en piamontés....Mirá atrás, verás cuántas veces lo dije....Añadí nomás que el piamontés es una cosa, el italiano otra. Sería como decir español y catalán o vasco....No es lo mismo si una palabra viene del vasco que si se deriva del español. Igual para piamontés e italiano, nada más...

"Voy de Enrique", me han dicho (también profesores de italiano) que es un italianismo, pero si no estás de acuerdo, dejá al menos que exprese mi opinión.

Mirá, yo te puse: "Voy de Claudia" italianismo?? En español existe "voy adonde Claudia", en italano es "vado da Claudia" (no "di", que no existe)."
Dónde es que no te dejé expresar tu opinión??...Si no puedo ni siquiera poner dos puntos de interrogación....Lo que tampoco quiere decir que no repute válida tu opción.
Yo no oí nunca "voy de Claudia", de todas formas, puede que sea justamente un rasgo de algunos nomás...


"En cuanto a "tragarse" las eses finales, aquí en Argentina le ocurre sólo a la gente muy sencilla (y lo digo respetuosamente)."

A cuáles eses finales te referís? a las finales de sílaba no creo...no me digas que vos pronunciás "vis-te" y no "vihte" o "viteh", ya que sería muy raro en Argentina.
Y eso no tiene nada que ver con el italiano.
Si te referís únicamente a las eses finales de palabra, depende de la palabra que sigue, por supuesto: si hay una consonante después, la normalidad en Argentina es que la s se aspire, aunque muchos también se la traguen del todo. Si sigue una vocal, por supuesto, la "s" sí se dice, al unirse a la vocal.
En ambos rasgos, sin embargo, no hay nada de "italiano"...en italiano la "s" no se aspira NUNCA.
De todas formas, en muchos más sitios de habla hispana la "s" se traga totalmente, no se aspira nomás, sino se elide. Eso es lo que quise decir yo.
Andalucía, o parte de Andalucía, y Canarias, son algunos de estos sitios, junto con el área del Caribe. Así que los lingüistas enlazan el rasgo americano con la modalidad andaluza, lógicamente.
Eso es lo que reporto yo, nada más.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

xeneize said:


> Hola Ryba, no, en esa no, pero en esa....tampoco en italiano!!
> esa es una acepción ÚNICA de Argentina y de Sudamérica en general, en italiano "capo" quiere decir únicamente "boss, jefe", así como también en el español de España.
> Es más: los capos de la mafia, por ejemplo, en Argentina son llamados "los capos", pensando utilizar palabra súper-italiana, mientras que en Italia ahora siempre vas a escuchar "i boss"...muchísimo más que "i capi".
> Si en italiano alguien dijera la frase que pusiste vos, típica de Argentina, o sea, traducida, "questo medico è molto capo in cardiologia"....
> no le entenderían un pepino, y pensarían que está pirado, y, en cambio de cardiología, lo mandarían a neurología
> 
> Por lo de "ciao", yo lo oí en muchos lugares..., como también Francia.
> Chescz (o como es que dicen ustedes?!)



Gracias, Xeneize. Qué gracioso/raro/triste que en Italia _capo_ se use menos que en la Argentina.. Los argentinos, al menos los jóvenes, suelen decirlo bastante comunmente, _es un capo el chabón_; _che, sos un capo, te pasaste_;_ gracias, loco, sos un capo_... Jejjeje.

Hay una hipótesis (que no sé si me convence) que la palabra _che_ que se usa en Agentina, Uruguay y en Bolivia para llamar la atención de alguien o hacer que se detenga viene de _che_ italiano.

Bueno, no es italianismo, sino puro italiano, pero los bomberos voluntarios chilenos  en sus chaquetas llevan inscripciones como 
*vigili del fuoco* o Cristoforo Colombo.

Cześć, forza Italia!


----------



## xeneize

bb008 said:


> No, mis amores no lo dije con ironía, yo le entendí a Jellby, lo que pasa es que yo no sabía que Caldo era italiana (cuando es calor), me expliqué. Por lo menos tu estás hablando de école: nosotros a veces decimos "école cua" para saludar imagináte... no lo decimos todo el tiempo ojo, a veces se lo he escuado alguna persona (el cua no sé si se escribe así, lo escribo como suena)...


 

Hola bb, perdoname, no te había entendido....
Por supuesto, "ecole cua" sería italianismo, en italiano sería "eccolo qua".
Chau


----------



## xeneize

ryba said:


> Gracias, Xeneize. Qué gracioso/raro/triste que en Italia _capo_ se use menos que en la Argentina.. Los argentinos, al menos los jóvenes, suelen decirlo bastante comunmente, _es un capo el chabón_; _che, sos un capo, te pasaste_;_ gracias, loco, sos un capo_... Jejjeje.
> 
> Hay una hipótesis (que no sé si me convence) que la palabra _che_ que se usa en Agentina, Uruguay y en Bolivia para llamar la atención de alguien o hacer que se detenga viene de _che_ italiano.
> 
> Bueno, no es italianismo, sino puro italiano, pero los bomberos voluntarios chilenos en sus chaquetas llevan inscripciones como
> *vigili del fuoco* o Cristoforo Colombo.
> 
> Cześć, forza Italia!


 

Hola Ryba, mirá, para mí no es nada triste que en Italia "capo" no se usa tanto como en Argentina...
Los lenguajes evolucionan todos de manera independiente, que le vas a hacer...
Hay un montón de italianismos antiguos que en Argentina recibieron otro significado u otros matices que en Italia no tienen.
Así como hay otros que totalmente desaparecieron en el uso argentino.
Es normal, pasa con todos los idiomas del mundo.
Claro, las frases que pusiste vos son muy populares en Argentina, estoy muy familiar con ellas, pero te confirmo que en italiano, traducidas, harían reír a tu interlocutor, ya que no significarían nada 
En italiano, además, muy raramente se dice "è UN capo"...casi nunca diría, ya que lo que oís es "è IL capo (de una banda, de una corporación, etc.).
Eso, nada más.

Por lo que respecta a "che", es muy curioso, pero yo siempre leí todo el contrario.
Me explico: "che" en italiano se escribiría "cé", y esta palabra no quiere decir nada en italiano, en absoluto.
De hecho, que yo sepa, existe nomás en Cerdeña, donde sí la usamos muchísimo, como exclamación de sorpresa, al estilo argentino, pero acá nunca para llamar a alguien, diferentemente de Argentina.
A veces, acá se le añade una o más "s": "céss", o se alarga: "ceess"....
Bueno, además de Argentina, este uso en España existe tal y cual en Valencia, lo que contribuye definitivamente a excluir la hipotesis italiana en el uso argentino.
Y esto valora la hipotesis que el uso sardo se venga, tanto como el argentino, de aquél español de Valencia, ya que Cerdeña también fue colonizada por lo españoles, que dejaron muchísimas palabras en el sardo, y "cé" podría ser una de estas.


No sabía lo de los bomberos chilenos y no lo entiendo: ¿y por qué llevan iscripciones en italiano en los uniformes??  

en italiano es _vigili del fuoco_, pero también _pompieri_

Czešć (no encuentro la s polaca, conformate con la checa  )


----------



## xeneize

Hola Xeneize:

Aparte del tamborcillo sardo y de recordar que Luigi Riva, (quien nos anotó en el México 70) jugaba en el Cagliari, nunca había encontrado alguien más relacionado con Cerdeña.

El gambito es una forma de abrir en el juego de ajedrez, que parece ofrecer una ventaja, pero que oculta diversas amenazas. Parece ser que equivale a "zancadilla". El fiancheto es un movimiento que coloca un alfil en el flanco y el juego _piano_, pues es una apertura que parece pasiva y lenta, pero que puede desencadenar violentos ataques y contraataques.

Saludos.[/quote]


Hola Pejeman, muy bueno que te acuerdes de Gigi Riva y del "tamborcillo sardo"! 

Ah, ahora entiendo, yo dije que "gambito" no podía ser italianismo ya que en italiano ninguna palabra recibe como sufijo -ito como en español, pero por lo que ponés podría ser una castellanización del italiano "sgambetto", zancadilla....
"Fianchetto" sería italiano, pero no conozco esa palabra.
"Gioco piano" también (piano =despacio).
Son términos técnicos del ajedrez, por eso no los conozco.
Saludos!


----------



## pejeman

Y no nos olvidemos del café expreso, que aún no ha sido reconocido por la DRAE, sólo el café turco, el vienés y el irlandés. ¡Protesto por tamaña omisión! Ir a la plaza de San Marcos y no tomarse un expreso, ¡mejor ni digas que fuiste a Italia!


----------



## ryba

xeneize said:


> No sabía lo de los bomberos chilenos y no lo entiendo: ¿y por qué llevan iscripciones en italiano en los uniformes??


 Seguí el link que puse en el último hilo ( *vigili del fuoco* ).

Muy interesante lo de che/cé. Leí una vez sobre el uso de _xé_ en Valencia.

Encontré un artículo que atribuye el origen de _che_ a la influencia de la lengua guaraní: Etimología de _che_



xeneize said:


> Czešć (no encuentro la s polaca, conformate con la checa  )



Chau


----------



## Jenesaisrien

El problema es que, como dijo alguien anteriormente,  muchos términos provienen de formas "dialectales" más que del italiano en sí mismo, y  por esa razón  no significan nada para un italiano, digamos,  que tenga menos de setenta años, y tampoco serían propiamente “italianismos”.  Y así todo, los usos dentro de un mismo dialecto/idioma podían variar según la región, o incluso de pueblo en pueblo, por lo tanto es un poco difícil rastrear todos los significados.  Los europeos sabrán de esto mejor que nosotros.
  Si bien existen diccionarios etimológicos de lunfardo, no sé hasta qué punto son confiables: siempre está la duda de que, en el apuro, recurran a las falsas etimologías. 
  Las etimologías de los argentinismos dan para cualquier cosa. Una vez leí un trabajo de un filólogo que sostenía que “empinar el codo” proviene del griego clásico (píno=beber)…

  Se me ocurren las siguientes (perdón si ya las mencionaron): 

  Bagayo: (por valija, bulto), de bagaglio. No es que sea extremadamente común pero sí  la he oído muchas veces en Argentina. 

  Yeta, de iettatore

  ¿Quizás?: Balurdo, de balordo (aunque no con el mismo significado). 

  Sanata: de zannata: lenguaje de los zanni, bufones en la commedia dell’arte. (En inglés también existe la palabra zany). Actualmente se usa mucho con el sentido de verso, bla bla; sanatero: charlatán.


  Una vez escuché la palabra “merzú”  en la Romagna, por parte de una persona de edad avanzada. Me dijeron que significaba “persona vulgar, de mal gusto” en dialecto. Acá tenemos el “mersa, mersón”….En fin, necesitaríamos un experto en formas idiomáticas de la península itálica.  

Saludos


----------



## bb008

xeneize: Aquí a veces alguna persona de vez en cuando dice Amoré mío, cual sería su singular: ¿Amorés Míos?...


----------



## amanitamuscaria

hola a tod@s
acabo de descubris q en latino america se dice rompepelotas como rompipalle en italia
saludos a tod@s


----------



## pejeman

Y de otra pregunta de este foro, surge que "baquetas", las que se usan para tocar los tambores y la batería, es un italianismo.


----------



## xeneize

Hola Pejeman, expreso y baqueta sin duda, pero estas palabras no están limitadas a un área, sino que se encuentran en todo el dominio del español...
Así que, es otro cuento....La Rae también recoge "baqueta", y para "expreso" el español tiene también "café exprés".

BB, eso de decir "amore mio" sería sin duda un italianismo, aunque esporádico...Como en todos lugares también sucede decir "my love" o "i love you"...."amore mio" es singular en italiano, el plural sería.....huy, "amori miei", pero no se usa.

Jenes, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos.
Claro, esos "dialectalismos" no serían italianismos, sería como si un catalanismo fuera tachado de hispanismo...
Tené en cuenta que en Italia suelen llamar "dialectos" a idiomas que, como el piamontés, ni siquiera comparten el mismo origen del italiano, mirá vos...
Para los lingüistas, obvio, no es así.
Entonces, es muy normal que las palabras argentinas de procedencia dialectal o de otros idiomas de la península italiana no sean entendidas por nadie en Italia, sino quizás por algún viejo o hablante de esos dialectos o idiomas.

Por lo de "empinar el codo", también en España se usa, en todo caso.

Sí, "bagayo" lo había oído, aunque vaya desapareciendo me parece...
Claro, eso es italianismo.

Yeta sí, ese lo sabía, es muy famoso 
Pero en Italia "ietta" no indica la persona, no se dice "un ietta" como en Argentina por decir "un mufa, un mufoso"...
"Ietta" indicaba la mala suerte nomás, la "mufa", creo, porque ahora ni así se usa, se usa "iella"...Sí se puede decir "iettatore" por decir lo mismo de antes, un mufoso.

"Balurdo" de "balordo" no sé, demasiado diferente el significado.
Un "balurdo" es algo como un quilombo o batifondo, me parece, mientras que "balordo" sería un boludo, un pelotudo, más similar al castellano "palurdo"...Veo que la Rae deriva "palurdo" del francés "balourde", y entonces también el italiano vendría de ahí.

"Sanata" ni idea porque nunca oí en italiano "zannata", ni "zanni".
No son palabras comunes. Sí conocía "sanata", pero en italiano no.

Viste, si "mersa" sea de Romagna, andá a saber...¿quién puede decirlo?...

saludos


----------



## xeneize

Ryba, sí, sobre "che" leí que también podría ser del guaraní,....
Pero me parece algo quisquilloso, si en Valencia tienen la misma palabra con el mismo significado, chau, para mí es de ahí, me parece lógico...

En Valencia escriben "xe" en catalán, pero "che" en castellano.
El equipo de Valencia es "el equipo che", y ellos son "los ches" tal y como los argentinos...


Por lo de "rompepelotas", ni idea si esté relacionado o menos con el italiano...Pero rompepelotas me parece que no se diga en Argentina nomás...
Ahora bien, no creo que toda palabra que se dice en Sudamérica y que se parezca al italiano, venga de ahí!..
Esta expresión, traducida, se dice creo en muchos idiomas...Me parece en inglés también se diga "don't break my balls"....así que....


----------



## pejeman

En México durante un tiempo se les llamó topolinos a los autos pequeñitos, que llegaron de Italia. Después, como se marcharon de México, se olvidó ese nombre.

También en el futbol se adoptó el término "catenacho" para referirse a una cerrada formación defensiva.

Y acá nos encanta comer carpacho, aunque poco se usa el término prochuto, prefiriéndose el de "jamón serrano".

En Sonora, a los salchichones se les dice "bolonia", término que seguramente llegó vía los EUA.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

xeneize said:


> 4) otros añadieron otros significados al original: por ejemplo, un "ñoqui" en Argentina es también un puñetazo...en Italia no....



Hay otra acepción de *ñoqui* que es más actual en Argentina, y remite a alguien que cobra un sueldo pero no trabaja: *¡ése es un ñoqui!* Tiene que ver fundamentalmente con la corrupción política.

*Capito?*: *¿entendiste?*
*Eco*: *Así es*.

Y ésta es exclusiva para ti, Xeneize  :

*Xeneize*: Fan del club de fútbol *Boca Juniors*, pero claro, el club queda precisamente en La Boca, que es el lugar más italiano de Buenos Aires.


----------



## Marcelot

¿No me digas xeneize que no lo sabías?

Porque ahí sí que te digo ¡¡¡ufa!!! 

*ufa**.*

*1. *interj._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ U. para expresar fastidio, fatiga o desagrado.


----------



## xeneize

Jajajaja cómo que no iba a saberlo....es que acá no me dejarían hablar de eso....se viene la Libertadores este año, y luego cuatro piñas a los milaneses....

Bueno, gracias por los aportes, no sabía de esa otra acepción de "ñoqui", igual, nada de eso en italiano, creo al menos.

Sí, por supuesto leí y escuché mucho sobre la historia del apodo xeneize, vendría del genovés, "zeneize", en genovés, es un habitante de Génova..Así que, no sería un "italianismo", sino un "dialectalismo".
Sé también del por qué el azul y oro, del navío sueco, etc....
Bueno, andá a saber, pero eso se dice.

Claro, "ufa" sería del italiano. En español hay "uf".

Sí, había escuchado "capito, capichi" o "eco, ecole", pero más bien en el habla re coloquial, así como "manyar"....no son todos que los usan...

Saludos


----------



## totor

xeneize said:


> Sí, había escuchado "capito, capichi" o "eco, ecole", pero más bien en el habla re coloquial, así como "manyar"....no son todos que los usan...



Nunca son todos los que los usan, Xeneize. Ni siquiera la palabra más común que se te ocurra pensar va a ser usada por todo el mundo.

Y acabo de acordarme de otra:

*Salame*, cuando se habla de alguien tonto.


----------



## Rayines

pejeman said:


> Y de otra pregunta de este foro, surge que "baquetas", las que se usan para tocar los tambores y la batería, es un italianismo.


Sí, pero la que realmente nos gusta es "baquetear", "baqueteo" y "baqueteado", que es algo así como darle muchísimo uso a algo .


----------



## xeneize

Sí, claro Totor, eso por supuesto.
Lo que quería decir, es que esas palabras (capichi, manyar) me parecen que tengan un uso más limitado o jergal, respecto de otras que nombramos, que sean menos "estándar" en Argentina, nada más.
Capaz no sea así, igual.

Sí, salame también....


----------



## ryba

xeneize said:


> Ryba, sí, sobre "che" leí que también podría ser del guaraní,....
> Pero me parece algo quisquilloso, si en Valencia tienen la misma palabra con el mismo significado, chau, para mí es de ahí, me parece lógico...


Coíncido.



xeneize said:


> Por lo de "rompepelotas", ni idea si esté relacionado o menos con el italiano...Pero rompepelotas me parece que no se diga en Argentina nomás...
> Ahora bien, no creo que toda palabra que se dice en Sudamérica y que se parezca al italiano, venga de ahí!..
> Esta expresión, traducida, se dice creo en muchos idiomas...Me parece en inglés también se diga "don't break my balls"....así que....



Sí, pero tal vez la existencia de la palabra esa justamente en el español rioplatense y no en las otras variedades (como se ve en el tema *tocarle los huevos a alguien* ) sea por la influencia del italiano, sería un calco de _rompipalle_, parece probable.. qué sé yo... Me temo que nunca vamos a saberlo.


----------



## xeneize

Hola Ryba,
sí, por supuesto en Argentina podría ser del italiano....
No hay evidencia, pero desde luego podría ser así.
Dzin Dobryi (bah, me sale mejor dobryj den, a la checa, supongo  )


----------



## bb008

Lo cierto, es que para mí, el italiano, es un bello idioma, romántico y con un sonido bellísimo, de verdad xeneize tu idioma es "belisimó" ...

También, mayaré no es comer, comé (algo así creo que se refiere a la comida), y totor dice salame, yo conozco es el SALAMI,(que se parece al salchichón, pero más grande)...


----------



## amanitamuscaria

hola a todos..se dice tambien en latinoamerica estrafelaria? se si esta es una palabra del siciliano-el dialecto de sicilia de strafallaria- 
Y se "abordan" las mujeres en latinoamerica? porque tambien en italia si abbordano!

un saludo!

(ps.como siempre lo siento por la falta de acentos)


----------



## irene.acler

Yo sé que existe la palabra "estrafalario/a", pero se usa para indicar algo raro, extravagante, verdad?


----------



## pejeman

En México usamos mucho la palabra *chivo*, para designar la comida, los víveres o el mandado. Por ejemplo, un padre de familia tiene que *dar para el chivo*. Otro que está en condiciones económicas precarias, puede decir:
*-Por lo menos saco para el chivo.*

Hasta ahí todo bien. Siempre imaginé que se referían a que hubiera carne de chivo para comer. hasta que en una lección de italiano apareció la palabra "cibo", que es la comida, los víveres, el mandado.

No creo que muchos mexicanos puedan explicar el origen de "dar para el chivo", "sacar para el chivo", pero yo apuesto que es un derivado del italiano "cibo". Y yo creo que esa apuesta ni el difunto Matías Pascal, con toda su buena suerte, me la gana.


----------



## totor

amanitamuscaria said:


> hola a todos..se dice tambien en latinoamerica estrafalario? se si esta es una palabra del siciliano-el dialecto de sicilia de strafallaria-
> Y se "abordan" las mujeres en latinoamerica? porque tambien en italia si abbordano!



En cuanto a estrafalario, la explicación ya la dio Irene. Pero, por lo menos por mis pagos, las mujeres no se *abordan*, sino que se *levantan*, claro que si ellas lo permiten  .


----------



## amanitamuscaria

...estrafalario es extravagante aunque en sicilia es algo un poquito meno carinoso..(una mujer estrafalaria es tanto extravagante de ser casi puta: una mujer incumplidora)

El dicho de abordar las mujeres lo he encontrado en el diccionario, no se dice???:|


----------



## totor

No, por aquí no, Amanita. Pero lo que sí se dice (los chicos) es *transar*, y se aplica tanto a ellos como a ellas. Es decir, puedes oír tanto a un chico como a una chica que dicen: *me transé a uno/a que estaba re-bueno/a*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

pejeman said:


> En México usamos mucho la palabra *chivo*, para designar la comida, los víveres o el mandado. Por ejemplo, un padre de familia tiene que *dar para el chivo*. Otro que está en condiciones económicas precarias, puede decir:
> *-Por lo menos saco para el chivo.*
> 
> Hasta ahí todo bien. Siempre imaginé que se referían a que hubiera carne de chivo para comer. hasta que en una lección de italiano apareció la palabra "cibo", que es la comida, los víveres, el mandado.
> 
> No creo que muchos mexicanos puedan explicar el origen de "dar para el chivo", "sacar para el chivo", pero yo apuesto que es un derivado del italiano "cibo". Y yo creo que esa apuesta ni el difunto Matías Pascal, con toda su buena suerte, me la gana.


 
¡Interesantísimo! Muchas gracias, Pejeman


----------



## xeneize

Hola, me sorprende que ahora todos piensen que todas las palabras parecidas entre italiano y español de Sudámerica sean italianismos! 
Ni ahí, para mí.....No hay constancia de ninguna influencia tan fuerte del italiano por esos pagos, aparte de los italianismos de Argentina...

Amanita, si "estrafalario" en siciliano significa "raro", es ese que viene del español, no el contrario!
No te imaginás cuántas palabras españolas llegaron al siciliano, al sardo, al napolitano, al lombardo, al italiano....un montón.
Al siciliano y al sardo, especialmente, una _bocha_.
El sardo le debe no digo la mitad del léxico al español, pero un tercio sí....
(es cierto, nomás palabras dejaron, ni iglesias construyeron.....  ).
Amanita, _strafalario_ es un hispanismo en siciliano, así como:
_parumma_, _sparatrappu_, _muccaturi_ (catalanismo), _scupetta_ (de "escopeta"), _dimmura_ (de "demora"), _paraccu_ (de "paraguas"), _capezza_ (de "cabeza"), _cucchiara_ (de "cuchara"), _'mpanata_ (se dice en Ragusa, de "empanada")....
Hay un sinfín, si mirás algún sitio sobre la lengua siciliana lo verás...

"Abbordare" en España o en Argentina no se dice....me parece que sí en algún lado, pero no le debe nada al italiano, Amanita.
"Abordar" es un verbo español, se usa para los barcos, los aviones, en Cuba para los autos, en fin....Perdonen la comparación tan poco halagadora, pero algunos lo trasladaron a las mujeres...
Sin que los italianos, por tenorios que puedan ser (no digo que sea así, eh..), hayan influido en esto 
Italiano y español son dos idiomas que guardan una gran similitud, el mismo origen, las mismas influencias (antes francés, ahora inglés), no puede extrañar que haya palabras iguales!
Además, según yo, la variedad de español más parecida al italiano, en su conjunto, es el español de España, no el de América.

Pejeman, curiosa esta asonancia que pusiste, pero según yo vos también te dejaste llevar por la _italomanía_ de nuestra amiga Tradu 
Me parecería muy raro que el italiano haya influido en el español de México, que no es ni siquiera notoriamente un lugar de expatriación para los italianos....aunque muchos se fueron también ahí, por supuesto.

Fíjense en que el idioma que más haya sido influenciado por el italiano es con toda probabilidad el español de Argentina, que sin embargo tampoco fue influido mucho, si tenemos en cuenta los millones de italianos que fueron ahí, debería haber sido modificado muchísimo más...
En cambio, no vamos más allá de los préstamos lexicales....
En EE.UU., a pesar de todos los italianos que fueron (muchísimos) no se registró ninguna influencia en el inglés americano más allá de algún término de comida...
Esto porque los emigrantes, tanto en EE.UU. como en Argentina o en otros sitios, se amoldaban a la lengua que encontraban, nada más.
Y diferentemente de otros países, Italia nunca conquistó a nadie (excluyendo algunas futilezas), así que el italiano no pudo influir mucho a ningún idioma, diferentemente del español, del francés, del inglés....
Ahora, con los medios, es el inglés el que influye a todos, no el italiano...
Por eso, lo de "chivo" me parecería raro....pero igual podría ser, Pejeman, no lo puedo descartar...Habría que averiguar.
En español, existe un equivalente castizo de "cibo", que es _cebo_, del mismo origen, aunque el significado se aparte...
"Chivo" por supuesto no puede ser de "cebo", de todas formas, podría ser del mismo nombre para el cabrito......No lo sé!

Saludos


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Xeneize, estoy de acuerdo en que la carga de palabras heredadas del italiano es bastante menor de lo que uno podría esperar.  El factor determinante fue sin lugar a dudas el rol de la escuela pública en Argentina durante la primera mitad del siglo xx. En este sentido hubo una política muy activa  de "argentinización" y de preservación de la lengua castellana. Tampoco tenemos demasiados términos de otras lenguas de España, gallego, euskera, catalán, o al menos no tantos como perfectamente podría ser el caso.

El lunfardo de la primera mitad del siglo xx está repleto de palabras de origen extranjero, sobre todo dialectos de Italia pero también de origen polaco, caló, etc..La razón principal por la que esto se mantuvo como una "jerga", una especie de vocabulario alternativo o un conjunto de sinónimos, si se quiere, en lugar de transformarse masivamente en nuevo idioma,  fue el rol de la educación pública, que en ese momento tenía mucha presencia (¡Cómo han cambiado los tiempos!). De hecho los índices de alfabetización eran mejores que en muchos países europeos, y muchos de los inmigrantes italianos, que eran analfabetos, se alfabetizaron aquí en castellano.

Por supuesto que también hubo otros factores. Por un lado, el hecho de que eran aportes fragmentados de muchos dialectos/idiomas diferentes de la península itálica, en un momento de transición en que estos mismos empezaban allí su declive y comenzaba a generalizarse el uso del italiano. 
También, personalmente creo que las probabilidades de "exportar" términos  aumentan en un período histórico de auge cultural, como puede haber sido el Renacimiento, en el caso de Italia.  En este caso el contexto era más bien la expulsión del  excedente poblacional como consecuencia del proceso de industrialización y no tenía ese componente extra de referente cultural o de "imperialismo" (por llamarlo de algún modo).

No conozco bien el caso de Estados Unidos, pero hasta donde yo sé el impacto de la inmigración en términos demográficos no es ni remotamente comparable al que existió aquí. No recuerdo las cifras exactas pero creo haber leído alguna estadística señalando que en ciertos períodos la población de Buenos Aires estaba compuesta por un 70% de extranjeros. No deja de ser llamativo que el idioma no haya experimentado una transformación mucho más radical de lo que realmente sucedió.

Todo esto sin desmerecer en lo más mínimo nuestra omnipresente "tanada" y los muchos italianismos que sí existen.

Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Jenesaisrien said:


> "Tampoco tenemos demasiados términos de otras lenguas de España, gallego, euskera, catalán, o al menos no tantos como perfectamente podría ser el caso."
> 
> Es cierto, Jenes.
> 
> 
> "De hecho los índices de alfabetización eran mejores que en muchos países europeos, y muchos de los inmigrantes italianos, que eran analfabetos, se alfabetizaron aquí en castellano."
> 
> Sí, sin dudas, esto de la alfabetrización fue un factor básico.
> 
> 
> "Por supuesto que también hubo otros factores. Por un lado, el hecho de que eran aportes fragmentados de muchos dialectos/idiomas diferentes de la península itálica, en un momento de transición en que estos mismos empezaban allí su declive y comenzaba a generalizarse el uso del italiano.
> También, personalmente creo que las probabilidades de "exportar" términos aumentan en un período histórico de auge cultural, como puede haber sido el Renacimiento, en el caso de Italia. En este caso el contexto era más bien la expulsión del excedente poblacional como consecuencia del proceso de industrialización y no tenía ese componente extra de referente cultural o de "imperialismo" (por llamarlo de algún modo)."
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo. Italia, por cierto, nunca fue una potencia colonial, también porque recién nació a finales del siglo XIX.
> Así que, es también por eso que el italiano no se pudo exportar a ningún lugar (por más que al _Duce_ le hubiera gustado...).
> 
> 
> "No conozco bien el caso de Estados Unidos, pero hasta donde yo sé el impacto de la inmigración en términos demográficos no es ni remotamente comparable al que existió aquí. "
> 
> De acuerdo, no es comparable a lo de Argentina.
> Igual, el italiano influyó muy poco respecto de lo que pudo haber influido o respecto de otros idiomas de inmigrantes como el alemán o el holandés.
> 
> 
> "No recuerdo las cifras exactas pero creo haber leído alguna estadística señalando que en ciertos períodos la población de Buenos Aires estaba compuesta por un 70% de extranjeros. No deja de ser llamativo que el idioma no haya experimentado una transformación mucho más radical de lo que realmente sucedió."
> 
> Sí, es increíble, el castellano sacó garras y colmillos y aguantó....
> 
> 
> "Todo esto sin desmerecer en lo más mínimo nuestra omnipresente "tanada" y los muchos italianismos que sí existen."
> 
> Por supuesto, si no no hubieran llegado a acuñar justamente palabras como tano, tanada, y más....
> 
> Saludos


----------



## claudine2006

amanitamuscaria said:


> Hola a tod@s.
> Acabo de descubrir que en Latinoamérica se dice rompepelotas como _rompipalle_ en Italia.
> Saludos a tod@s.


Spero non ti dispiaccia qualche correzione.


----------



## xeneize

Algunas palabras que sí son italianismos, con toda probabilidad, serían:

_nono_/_nona_ por abuelo, de _nonno_/_nonna_, utilizado coloquialmente. No es la forma más común (esa es _abu_), pero sí hay quienes la utilizan.

_matina_ por madrugada, de _mattina_, también forma muy coloquial.

_afilar_ por el español _ligar_ (con una chica), del italiano _filare_ (creo), forma por cierto ya en desuso en toda Italia (quizás aparte Cerdeña, por lo que sé, donde en todo caso igual no es común), sustituida por el anglicismo _flirtare_.
En Argentina, la palabra se amplió y también se dice _tengo un filo_ (o un _filito_) para decir _tengo un ligue_ o un _novio_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues muchísimas gracias, ¡la de cosas que están saliendo! 

Besos a Latinoamérica y a mi Cerdeña


----------



## Pablozar

Hola que tal, de casualidad di con el foro y me pareció muy interesante.
Vivo en Italia desde hace 10 años y me he dedicado en este tiempo a buscar la raiz etimológica de la enorme cantidad de palabras originarias del italiano (o sus dialectos), que conforman nuestro lunfardo.

Desde ya no existe en toda latinoamérica (ni siquiera en Sao Paulo donde la presencia italiana es importante) un argot tan identificado con una nacionalidad en particular como el lunfardo. El lunfardo no está conformado por palabras del italiano sino más bien por palabras originarias de dialectos italianos. El italiano es un fenómeno mediático más bien moderno en Italia. Los inmigrantes originarios no hablaban italiano, sino sus respectivos dialectos.

El impacto itálico en los modismos, costumbres y lenguaje argentinos fue enorme. Basta pensar que desde 1870 cuando empieza la gran inmigración, la Argentina no superaba 1,5 millones de habitantes y se vio literalmente asaltada por 3,7 millones de italianos.

Aquí tienen una lista de las palabras más en uso en el lunfardo actual, con su equvalente dialectal/lengual y la región de origen.

Atenti - del italiano atenti (mismo uso)
Avanti - del italiano avanti (mismo uso)
 Bacan - del genoves baccân (mismo sognificado)
Bagasho - del italiano bagaglio (que significa equipaje pero con uso similar al nuestro)
Birra - del italiano birra
Biyuya - del emiliano-parmense rural "Bigioia" (Dinero, mismo significado)
Balurdo - del italiano balordo (mismo significado)
Bardo - del italiano vulgar bardo (mismo significado)
Berreta - del italiano jergal berrettino (mismo significado)
Bondiola - del embutido lombardo bondiuela
Bochar - del italiano bocciare (ser bochado). Mismo significado
Cafisho / Cafiolo - del genoves
Casucha - del italiano casuccia (mismo significado)
Capo - del italiano capo (igual uso)
Capocha - del dialectal napolitano capoccia (mismo significado)
Chanta - del lombardo ciantà (significado similar)
Cazzo - italiano vulgar, miembro masculino
Cobani - del antiguo veneciano "Cabban" (Guardiacárceles, mismo significado)
Cucha - del italiano cuccia, casa del perro (mismo significado)
Chuchar - del italiano ciucciare (chupar, agarrar)
Cucheta - del italiano cuccetta (litera)
Deschavar - del piamontés descciavà (mismo significado)
Escrachar - del genovés scraccâ (similar significado) quizas con influencias del italiano schiacciare (romper, aplastar).
Esquifoso - del italiano schifoso (asqueroso)
Facha - del italiano faccia (que significa cara pero tiene un uso similar al nuestro)
Fashuto - del italiano jergal faciuto (mismo significado)
Fainá - del genoves fainâ
Falopa - del italiano jergal faloppa (mal hecho, de mala calidad)
Fangote - del italiano fangotto (paquete, envoltorio pero usado tambien para expresar cantidad)
Festichola - del italiano festicciola (mismo significado)
Fiaca - del italiano fiacca (mismo significado)
Festichola - del italiano festicciola (mismo significado)
Gamba - del italiano gamba
Gambetear - del italiano sgambettare (mismo uso)
Crepar - del italiano crepare (morir)
Grasa - del veneto grassa (mismo significado, vulgar, de baja educación)
Groso - del italiano grosso (mismo significado)
Laburo - del lombardo lavur
Laburá - del lombardo "ndà a laurà"
Ma - del italiano ma (pero), por ejemplo; ma que queres ?, ma que haces ? ma que boludo!
Mersa - del piamontés mersa (similar significado)
Mersun - del antiguo veneciano "Merzzún" (Persona de mal gusto, mismo significado)
Miñón - del romagnolo mignon (tipo de pán, mimso uso)
Mina - del italiano jergal mina (mujer)
Minga - del milanés minga (nada) Mismo uso
Mishiadura - del genoves miscia (pobre) o misciatura (pobreza). Mismo significado
Mona - del veneto mona, mujer linda (mismo uso)
Morfar - del italiano jergal morfa (boca) o morfare (boquear). Existen derivaciones dialectales parecidas al nuestro morfar
Mufa - del veneto muffa (star muffa = estar triste)
Nono - del italiano nonno (mismo significado)
Nona - del italiano nonna (mismo significado)
Napia - del genovés nappia (mismo significado)
Naso - del italiano naso (mismo significado)
Orto - en italiano huerto o jardín (por ironía del lunfardo porque la tierra se abona con bosta de vaca y huele mal)
Parlare - del italiano parlare (mismo uso)
Parla - del italiano parla (mismo uso). Por ejemplo; "que parla que tiene"/"che parla che ha"
 Pastashuta - del italiano pastasciutta (o pasta asciutta)
Pasticho - del italiano pasticcio (mismo significado)
Pelandrún - del genovés pellandrûn (mismo significado)
Pesheto - del genovés pescetto (corte de carne de los biceps)
Petardo - del italiano petardo (mismo significado)
 Pibe / Piba - del genovés pivetto o pive, derivado del italiano pivello (mismo signficado)
Pichicata - del italiano pizzicata (jeringa, inyección)
Piguyo - del lombardo pighěuggio, piojo
Pishar - del italiano pisciare o del lombardo piggiâ (mismo significado)
Polentón - del italiano jergal polentone (habitante del norte de italia)
Pulenta - del lombardo pulenta (mismo significado)
Punguista - derivación del italiano meridional punga (bolsillo)
Qualunque - del italiano qualunque (mismo significado)
Radicheta - del lombardo radiccetta (mismo significado)
Shusheta - del genovés sciucetto (soplón). Mismo significado
Tarula - del antiguo friulano "Tarul" (Dinero, mismo significado)
Testa - del italiano testa (mismo significado)
Vafangulo - del italiano vaffanculo (mismo uso)
Vento - usado en el Piamonte profundo (Viento o Dinero, mismo significado)
Verga - forma dialectal del norte para decir cazzo
Viola - del italiano viola (guitarra). Mismo uso
Yeta - del italiano ietta o iettatura (mismo significado)
Yiro - del italiano giro (uso similar)
Zanata - del italiano zannata (mismo significado)
Zeneize - del genovés zeneize (palabra dialectal para definir el genovés)


----------



## Horazio

Donde encotraron esta lista de palabras ?

En la lista faltan : parlar (del italiano parlare : hablar) y chapar  (de los dialectos del norte :ciapar, osea agarrar,recojer) que son muy comunes en el rio de la plata, o por lo menos en Uruguay.


----------



## Pablozar

Es mía Horazio. Son varios años de buscar y hablar con viejitos acá en Italia para encontrar la etimología de cada palabra. En cuanto chapar = "ciapà" (sin r) la tengo en estado indefinido porque existe tanto en genovés como en milanés y bergamasco y no pude establecer todavía cual es el origen. Y parlare, bue, se me escapó por obvia.


----------



## Patagonia116

Buenísima la lista Pablo Zar! 
Lo mejor que he encontrado.
Gracias y saludos.
Pat.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, la lista es muy interesante, muy buen trabajo, si la armaste encuestando a la gente te habrás dado cuenta de que bajo el lema "dialectos del italiano" en realidad se encuetran idiomas muy distintos del italiano (más de cuanto lo sean italiano y castellano sin dudas), y entonces la mayoría de estas palabras no significan nada para alguien que no hable aquellos idiomas y que hable italiano estándar (yo tampoco de hecho podía ni siquiera sospechar el origen de muchas).
Desgraciadamente, además, en muchos casos nomás los viejos hablantes nativos de algún idioma/dialecto aún custodian el significado de muchas palabras, como habrás visto.
No creo, sin embargo, que el lunfardo esté identificado con una "nacionalidad" en particular, me parece algo bien reductivo, porque en el lunfardo muchos más idiomas contribuyeron en una medida parecida a la del italiano o de los demás idiomas itálicos.
Por ejemplo, el portugués, y otros.
De las palabras que aportaste y que remitiste al italiano estándar, hay muchas que ya no existen o que cambiaron su significado en italiano, y otras que de inmediato resulta difícil asociar a este idioma.
Aquí van unos ejemplos:




> Bacan - del genoves baccân (mismo sognificado)


 
No es exactamente lo mismo, en genovés significa "dueño" a secas, y no está relacionado con hombres que mantienen a una concubina, o adinerados, o que gozan de una vida lujosa. En el Rae _bacán_ aparece sin etimología, pero es interesante notar que el lugar donde quizás más se use la palabra no es la Argentina sino Chile, donde es un término juvenil que significa "copado", y también existe en Cuba, país obviamente no sometido a ningún influjo de tipo itálico. Así que me parece complicado esclarecer definitivamente el origen de la palabra.





> Birra - del italiano birra


 
¿Se consideraría lunfardo?...Igual, la palabra llegó a muchísimos países de habla hispana, entre los cuales España también, sin influjo lunfardo obviamente.





> Balurdo - del italiano balordo (mismo significado)


 
¿En serio tiene el mismo significado??....No me consta, el único "balurdo" argentino que conocía yo es con el significado de "batifondo, bochinche, lío". En italiano, "balordo" es "boludo" o "atorrante".
En el diccionario no vienen más significados.




> Bardo - del italiano vulgar bardo (mismo significado)


 
Nunca oí ni leí "bardo" en italiano con ninguno de los significados que tiene la palabra en la Argentina.
De habérmelo preguntado, hubiera dicho que "bardo" en italiano no existe.
Dudo mucho de que haya muchos italianos que conozcan este término, a menos que no sea marcadamente regional u, otra vez, dialectal. Seguro que no es una palabra "estándar". En el diccionario, el único significado que viene de "bardo" es el de "poeta", que existe también en castellano. Más bien, yo estoy convencido de que el "bardo" argentino venga del otro significado español de bardo, o sea "barro". De hecho, cuando un argentino dice "hice un bardo!" por decir que metió la pata, bien podría decir que "hizo un barro", igual.





> Berreta - del italiano jergal berrettino (mismo significado)


 
Ídem que _bardo_. Que yo sepa, "un berretino" en italiano es únicamente un gorro chico. No le asocio ningún significado parecido a "rasca, rasposo, de cuarta", ni a los de "berretín". En el diccionario no viene nada.





> Capo - del italiano capo (igual uso)


 
Lo siento, pero el uso no es igual. Ya lo comentamos muchas veces acá, los significados que tiene "capo" en la Argentina son totalmente desconocidos para un italiano.
Si alguien en Italia diijera "il tuo amico è molto capo in matematica" (tu amigo es muy capo en matemáticas), el interlocutor se quedaría de piedra.
Esta frase no tiene sentido en italiano, ni se rige gramaticalmente.
"Capo" en Italia es únicamente "boss", y hoy en día viene usándose mucho la palabra inglesa en sustitución. Este significado, además, no es únicamente lunfardo, y existe también en España. En la Argentina "capo" se usa como el triple de veces que en Italia o más.





> Cucheta - del italiano cuccetta (litera)


 
_Cuccetta_ en italiano viene del francés _couchette_. No sé de quién le llegó a la Argentina, pero en italiano vino del francés.
El significado no es lo mismo. La _cucheta_ argentina en italiano es "letto a castello" (litera).
La _cuccetta_ italiana, en la Argentina es *camarote*.





> Facha - del italiano faccia (que significa cara pero tiene un uso similar al nuestro


 
Otra vez lamento decirte que en italiano "faccia" es únicamente la cara, no tiene ninguno de los significados argentinos. En la Argentina es inclusive un sustantivo masculino, también en España creo!..(es un facha).
*Facha* existe en español, viene en el Rae, y ahí sí tiene el significado de "aspecto, apariencia", etc.. Se dice también en España. La acepción argentina viene de ahí nomás.





> Fashuto - del italiano jergal faciuto (mismo significado)


 
Lo mismo de algunas anteriores, nunca oí esta palabra, ni puedo conseguir encontrarla (la italiana, obvio). La argentina, yo la escribía *falluto*, y siempre la relacioné con *fallar*, sin buscar el italiano: ¿un falluto no es acaso alguien que no cumple lo prometido??....
Si la escribís _fashuto_, parece muy exótica, pero si la escribís _falluto_...





> Falopa - del italiano jergal faloppa (mal hecho, de mala calidad)


 
Le encontré un significado algo distinto en el diccionario. Igual, es palabra muy rara. De paso, en Argentina es otra cosa (droga)....





> Fangote - del italiano fangotto (paquete, envoltorio pero usado tambien para expresar cantidad)


 
No me resulta que "fangotto" exista en italiano, no lo encuentro ni lo oí nunca. Otra vez, a lo mejor será de algún dialecto, no del italiano.


Voy a seguir en otro post que se me hace muy largo.


----------



## freakit

> Quote:
> Bardo - del italiano vulgar bardo (mismo significado)
> 
> 
> Nunca oí ni leí "bardo" en italiano con ninguno de los significados que tiene la palabra en la Argentina.
> De habérmelo preguntado, hubiera dicho que "bardo" en italiano no existe.
> Dudo mucho de que haya muchos italianos que conozcan este término, a menos que no sea marcadamente regional u, otra vez, dialectal. Seguro que no es una palabra "estándar". En el diccionario, el único significado que viene de "bardo" es el de "poeta", que existe también en castellano. Más bien, yo estoy convencido de que el "bardo" argentino venga del otro significado español de bardo, o sea "barro". De hecho, cuando un argentino dice "hice un bardo!" por decir que metió la pata, bien podría decir que "hizo un barro", igual.



Pues existìa en unos dialectos de la Italia central, pero con esto se indicaban los chavalines que ayudaban los caballerizos. Por esto en mi dialecto a los chicos se les llama _bardasci.
_Como ves, no tiene nada que ver con el italiano estàndar, ya que como decìs, hasta primeros del siglo XX eran muy pocas las personas que lo hablaban. De la mayorìa de las palabras que pusisteis, conoceré cuatro o cinco, nomàs. Pero supongo que el lunfardo està lleno de términos de los dialectos del norte de Italia, que pero entre sì tienen un mogollòn de diferencias.


----------



## xeneize

.

Quote:
QUOTE] Gamba - del italiano gamba 

La palabra existe en castellano, es arcaica, quiere decir *pierna*, y viene en la Rae.
No sólo: se dice en muchos países hispánicos, no únicamente en la Argentina.





> Groso - del italiano grosso (mismo significado)


 
Y.....no exactamente...Es un caso parecido al de capo.
En italiano, *grosso* es *únicamente* _*grueso*_. Si a un italiano le decís "qué groso" con los sentidos argentinos, se partiría de la risa, imagino...Otra vez, la palabra tiene también muchos más usos en la Argentina. Yo no estaría seguro de que venga del italiano: en portugués se dice igual, _grosso_, y, acaso, con significados más parecidos.
Ya sé que para los argentinos no es lo mejor admitir que muchas palabras les vinieron de Brasil, pero yo creo que haya muchas más de las que uno piensa (no únicamente *bondi* y *chumbo*, eso quiero decir...).





> Miñón - del romagnolo mignon (tipo de pán, mimso uso)


 
¿Mignon romagnolo??...En italiano, y no sólo en italiano, mignon es uno de los galicismos más famosos en el mundo!...El pan mignon existe en Italia y en muchos sitios, no únicamente en Romagna, pero es invento francés 
Y la Argentina le debe "algo" al francés también, y a la cultura francesa...etc...





> Mina - del italiano jergal mina (mujer)


 
Es un caso clásico....Esta palabra existía en italiano jergal, es cierto, pero a mí me parece más probable la hipotesis, que siempre leí, que viniera del portugués *menina*....





> Morfar - del italiano jergal morfa (boca) o morfare (boquear). Existen derivaciones dialectales parecidas al nuestro morfar


 
Y....sorprendidísimo...La palabra no me consta, no la encontré ni la oí nunca..





> Mufa - del veneto muffa (star muffa = estar triste)


 
¿Se dice así en veneto??...Porque en italiano, _muffa_ es algo bien distinto...
Igual, no dudo del origen, en este caso, nomás hubo un cambio en el significado, como pasó muy a menudo en la Argentina.




> Orto - en italiano huerto o jardín (por ironía del lunfardo porque la tierra se abona con bosta de vaca y huele mal)


 
..Puedo decir que me parece una hipotesis muy curiosa?....Igual, puede ser...De ser así, vaya imaginación tuvo el que la sacó....: )





> Parlare - del italiano parlare (mismo uso)


 
*Parlar* es palabra castellana castiza, viene en el Rae, deriva del provenzal, no tiene los signficados del _parlare_ italiano (ni en Argentina). _Parlare_ en italiano es únicamente hablar, nunca hablar mucho, hablar más de la cuenta, revelar algo, nunca.
No tiene que ver con el italiano, en fin. ¿Y por qué buscarla en italiano si existe tal cual en castellano?....





> Parla - del italiano parla (mismo uso). Por ejemplo; "que parla que tiene"/"che parla che ha"


 
No...: ) Ese el significado castellano, el que viene en el Rae, en italiano nada de eso.
"Che parla che ha" no existe, y está muy mal dicho también, no tiene significado.
Es un uso español nomás.




> Pastashuta - del italiano pastasciutta (o pasta asciutta)


 
Este es un italianismo, sí, que se difundió en muchos idiomas, y existe también en España (pasta).





> Petardo - del italiano petardo (mismo significado)


 
...Petardo es castellano, viene en la Rae, tiene el mismo significado del italiano, pero es castellano.





> Pibe / Piba - del genovés pivetto o pive, derivado del italiano pivello (mismo signficado


 
Bueno, a mí me consta que pibe derive de pebete, y este del catalán pevet (la Rae pone así).




> Pichicata - del italiano pizzicata (jeringa, inyección)


 
Podría ser y sería un buen invento, ya que en italiano "pizzico" o "pizzicata" (aunque nunca lo oí así), es pellizco, nunca "inyección" ni mucho menos "jeringa".





> Pishar - del italiano pisciare o del lombardo piggiâ (mismo significado)


 
La palabra existe en varios países de habla hispana, creo, así que iría cauto, no lo sé.





> Punguista - derivación del italiano meridional punga (bolsillo)


 
No me consta "punga" en italiano. No lo encontré, y por lo menos en Sicilia seguro que no lo oí nunca.





> Testa - del italiano testa (mismo significado)


 
Otra vez, es palabra del castellano y viene en el Rae con ese significado....y deriva del latín, no del italiano.





> Verga - forma dialectal del norte para decir cazzo


 
Perdoname, pero esto no es buscarle la quinta pata al gato?...
¡Pero si *verga* es una de las palabras españolas más famosas!...
Es internacional, nada de lunfardo. Es re académica, che 
Y en italiano no quiere decir eso, por cierto....sino otra cosa.





> Viola - del italiano viola (guitarra). Mismo uso


 
Otra vez se quieren ignorar a los brasucas, pero están ahí nomás (son una pesadilla, en la Argentina!) 
Viola es *portugués* nomás, portugués puro y corriente, quiere decir *guitarra*....mirá vos de donde vino...
En italiano no quiere decir eso, ni ahí.
Quiere decir...viola, justamente, pero en español "académico", o sea otro instrumento, y tiene el mismo uso que en el español de España.
Si un chico argentino le dice a un italiano "che pibe, traeme la viola" le tocará ponerse a sonar algo parecido a un arpa, y en cambio de sentarse en un banco con unas minas y unas birritas, mejor se dirigirá a un coro parroquial 





> Yiro - del italiano giro (uso similar)


 
Y...yo diría que no exactamente lo mismo, ¿o no?....Si alguien le dice a una chica italiana el significado de la "yiro" argentina, apuesto a que no se va a quedar muy contenta que digamos 





> Zanata - del italiano zannata (mismo significado)


 
Y....la "zannata" italiana es golpe dado con los colmillos, que yo sepa, y lo puede propinar algún lobo, oso, algo así....
La sanata (que no "zanata") argentina, si no me equivoco, te la suelta alguien con dos patas, ¿o no?....Ahora bien, cuál de las dos sea más molesta, eso es otra cosa....
(sanata en la Argentina, si no yerro, es un discurso largo, tedioso, aburrido, un espiche o perorata...).

Bueno, respecto de los dialectales no puedo decirte nada....
Lo único que me siento decir es que la etimología de muchas palabras me parece mucho más nebulosa de lo que uno pueda imaginar.
Y de algo estoy seguro: comparado con la enorme cantidad de tanos que llegaron al país, el italiano no influyó lo que uno podría esperar en el castellano hablado en la Argentina.
Seguro que influyó y mucho, en el lunfardo, en los modismos, como justamente vos apuntaste.
Pero no me parece algo excepcional ni mucho menos, justamente teniendo en cuenta esa inmensa oleada inmigratoria, comparado con eso, se quedó más bien poco de italiano en el habla de los argentinos.
Y aún menos si tenemos en cuenta que muchísimas palabras se perdieron, otras se quedaron marginadas o jergales nomás, y muchas más van desafortunadamente camino de desaparecer también.
¿Cuántas de las palabras que pusiste se escuchan efectivamente a diario en Buenos Aires?
¿Y de estas, cuántas forman parte de un habla "estándar" en la capital, y no únicamente de una jerga?...
Esto es lo que me hace pensar.....

Saludos y suerte y adelante con el trabajo!


----------



## xeneize

> Pues existìa en unos dialectos de la Italia central, pero con esto se indicaban los chavalines que ayudaban los caballerizos. Por esto en mi dialecto a los chicos se les llama _bardasci.
> _


 
Sí, pero el bardo argentino tampoco tiene nada que ver con esto....Como dije, en cambio, tiene claramente mucho que ver con el bardo/barro español.


----------



## Horazio

Pablozar said:


> Aquí tienen una lista de las palabras más en uso en el lunfardo actual, con su equvalente dialectal/lengual y la región de origen.
> 
> Groso - del italiano grosso (mismo significado)
> 
> 
> Los significados son distintos.
> 
> Mina - del italiano jergal mina (mujer)
> No. De donde lo sacaste esto ?
> 
> 
> Pishar - del italiano pisciare o del lombardo piggiâ (mismo significado)
> 
> Puede ser catalan tambien,como parlar.
> 
> Verga - forma dialectal del norte para decir cazzo
> No es dialectal. Es mas : es italiano culto


 
Algunas de estas palabras si pertenecen totalmente al habla rioplatense (mina, pibe ...) otras,la mayoria son simplemente "cocoliche". Osea una mezcla usada por los imigrantes que nunca aprendieron a hablar español correctamente.


----------



## Pablozar

xeneize said:


> ...



Cuando se habla de lunfardo se deben tener en cuenta varias cosas, pero fundamentalmente que el italiano es fenómeno más bien moderno. A la argentina llegaron inmigrantes que hablaban sus dialectos, no el italiano como idioma regular y reconocido.

Vamos con algunas de las palabras. Después sigo con el resto.

*Baccân :* en genovés significa “padrone”, que a principios de siglo pasado tenía una connotación bastante más feudal de la que podría tener hoy “proprietario”. Esto me fue confirmado por un genovés octogenario que me enmarcó la palabra en una serie de frases en dialecto donde claramente el uso era el mismo que le damos los argentinos. Con el diluirse de las diferencias sociales, baccân tomó una connotación más parecida a la de “dueño”.

 *Birra :* sí, se consideraría lunfardo porque de ahí proviene su uso en la Argentina. No me consta que en España siquiera se la conozca y habiendo viajado por gran parte de Latinoamérica tampoco la he jamás sentido. Por razones bastante obvias, en un país como la Argentina donde los italianos dominaron el panorama inmigratorio, su origen es más que claro.

 *Capo:* disculpame pero estás muy equivocado. En lunfardo capo es “el capo de la oficina” del mismo modo que in Italia es “il capo del mio ufficio”. En Italia se dice también “E’ un capo in quel mestiere”, que es exactamente el uso que ejemplificás vos pero sin el “molto” porque no es asumido enteramente como un adjetivo. Es tan similar el uso que hasta es normal que para hacer una pregunta en Italia se comience con “Scusi, capo” del mismo que en la Argentina se dice “Disculpe, capo”. No me consta un uso similar y mucho menos tan difuso en España.

 *Facha:* nuestro uso es una derivación de “ha buona faccia” o “è di buona faccia”, que son bastante normales en la gente mayor del norte. El origen itálico de facha está apoyado también por otros usos de la misma palabra en el lunfardo, como : facha bruta (faccia bruta) o fachatosta (facciattosta).

 *Falopa : *nuevamente equivocado. En la Argentina significa droga y también berreta. En todo caso droga es una derivación vaya a saber porque, pero no creo que se pueda discutir el origen.
*Grosso:* no señor. Grosso en italiano además de grueso significa grande y tiene usos  parecidos al nuestro. Es muy normal, especialmente entre los adolescentes y las discusiones de bar, escuchar “é grosso quel giocatore” o “che grossa quella moto”. En todo caso se podría contender el origen con el gallego, ya que la presencia portuguesa en la Argentina es demasiado poco significativa respecto de la italiana y la española. 

 *Mina :* nuevamente entra en juego la relevancia del portugués respecto del italiano. Estamos hablando de la Argentina, no de Brasil. 

 *Muffa:* no hubo cambio de significado. La presencia veneta en la Argentina es muy importante de modo que no se trata de una deformación de “la muffa di umidità”.

*Orto:* si, es muy curiosa, pero el lunfardo está plagado de estos ironismos que además se caracterizan por ser particularmente procaces.

*Pibe / Piba :* pebete es otra palabra aunque es sinónimo de pibe. ¿Porque darle tantas vueltas buscándole un origen catalán (y además forzado), cuando el genovés te da la misma palabra? Los catalanes en la Argentina no pueden ni por asomo competir en cuantía con los genoveses. La Boca era un cónclave zeneize, no catalán.

*Pishar :* de nuevo la relevancia inmigratoria. ¿Porque ir a buscar coincidencias en un vecindario lejano cuando las etnias de las que está hecha la Argentina ya usaban esta palabra? Entre el italiano pisciare y el lombardismopiggiâ, el origen está bastante claro.

*Punga/punguista: *es vocablo salentino y significa tasca (bolsillo). Hay poca vuelta que dar acá, más con la enorme cantidad de inmigrantes del Salento que tuvimos en la Argentina.


----------



## xeneize

> *Baccân : en genovés significa “padrone”, que a principios de siglo pasado tenía una connotación bastante más feudal de la que podría tener hoy “proprietario”. Esto me fue confirmado por un genovés octogenario que me enmarcó la palabra en una serie de frases en dialecto donde claramente el uso era el mismo que le damos los argentinos. Con el diluirse de las diferencias sociales, baccân tomó una connotación más parecida a la de “dueño”.*


 
Puede ser, no digo que no puede ser, por supuesto, únicamente que yo lo tomaría con pinzas. Debido a su presencia en el español no sólo de Chile, sino de Cuba también. Y ahí no llegó del italiano, le pongo la firma...Nadie puede excluir contundentemente la presencia de la palabra en cuestión en castellano, o en algún otro idioma de España.




> *Birra : sí, se consideraría lunfardo porque de ahí proviene su uso en la Argentina. No me consta que en España siquiera se la conozca y habiendo viajado por gran parte de Latinoamérica tampoco la he jamás sentido. Por razones bastante obvias, en un país como la Argentina donde los italianos dominaron el panorama inmigratorio, su origen es más que claro.*


 
Disculpame, pero te equivocás. En España se usa, y en muchos más países hispanos. Podés averiguarlo muy fácilmente. Éste es un préstamo italiano muy extendido. Seguro que llegó del italiano, pero no la veo como lunfardo.




> *Capo: disculpame pero estás muy equivocado. En lunfardo capo es “el capo de la oficina” del mismo modo que in Italia es “il capo del mio ufficio”. En Italia se dice también “E’ un capo in quel mestiere”, que es exactamente el uso que ejemplificás vos pero sin el “molto” porque no es asumido enteramente como un adjetivo. Es tan similar el uso que hasta es normal que para hacer una pregunta en Italia se comience con “Scusi, capo” del mismo que en la Argentina se dice “Disculpe, capo”. No me consta un uso similar y mucho menos tan difuso en España.*


 
Nadie en Italia diría "è un capo in quel mestiere"....Nunca oí algo así. Si alguien lo dijera, le diría que habla mal, que no sabe usar la palabra. En Italia capo es "jefe", pero ahora le viene ganando terreno "boss". Los de la mafia, en España y en Argentina son "los capos", en Italia son "i boss"!....Nunca oí a nadie en Italia parar a alguien diciendo "scusi, capo". En España sí que se usa así "jefe", en cambio. Y en la Argentina lo que diría yo a uno en la calle es "disculpe, jefe", no "disculpe, capo".
En Italia, por mis pagos seguro no se usa nunca, y tampoco lo oí en otros sitios. El uso de España de "capo" como "jefe" es igual al uso argentino, excepto que en la Argentina puede ser otra cosa también.




> *Facha: nuestro uso es una derivación de “ha buona faccia” o “è di buona faccia”, que son bastante normales en la gente mayor del norte. El origen itálico de facha está apoyado también por otros usos de la misma palabra en el lunfardo, como : facha bruta (faccia bruta) o fachatosta (facciattosta).*


 
Su uso es el uso que aparece en el Rae, y existe en España también.
Mirá lo que pone el Rae:

*facha*

(Del it. _faccia_).


*1. *f. coloq. Traza, figura, aspecto.

*2. *f. coloq. Mamarracho, adefesio. *U. t. c. m. (usado también como sustantivo masculino).*

*3. *f._ Chile._ *jactancia.*

*4. *f. pl. _Méx._ *disfraz* (‖ vestido de máscara).

En Italia todos estos usos están totalmente desconocidos.

Su uso es castellano castizo, ¿por qué buscar el italiano?...Eso me parece como decirle a cualquier palabra que es italiano, si existe en castellano...y no puede ser así, el italiano sí que influyó, pero no tanto como alguien puede pensar, y el castellano antiguo influyó infinitamente más, como es obvio, ya que es su idioma. La relación castellano-italiano en la Argentina es 100 a 5, como mucho....La palabra vino del italiano al castellano común, no únicamente al lunfardo, como podés ver.

_Fachatosta_ sí que es italiano, en cambio, eso seguro.




> *Falopa : nuevamente equivocado. En la Argentina significa droga y también berreta. En todo caso droga es una derivación vaya a saber porque, pero no creo que se pueda discutir el origen.*


 
Bueno, lo que puedo decir es que nadie conoce "falopa" en italiano, tiene que ser algo muy antiguo en todo caso, pero puede ser. Aunque parece raro, ya que el significado de "falopear" en Argentina es parecido al de "flipar" en España.




> *Grosso: no señor. Grosso en italiano además de grueso significa grande y tiene usos parecidos al nuestro. Es muy normal, especialmente entre los adolescentes y las discusiones de bar, escuchar “é grosso quel giocatore” o “che grossa quella moto”. En todo caso se podría contender el origen con el gallego, ya que la presencia portuguesa en la Argentina es demasiado poco significativa respecto de la italiana y la española. *


 

Nunca oí a alguien decir "è grosso quel giocatore". Si alguien me lo dijera, entendería únicamente que el jugador en cuestión está gordo. Algo como Ronaldo, pero no por decir que es bueno  Si se usa en otras partes, no lo sé, acá seguro no. ¿Dónde se usaría, a ver si conseguimos averiguarlo?....En Sicilia o en Roma, seguro no se usa tampoco.






> *Mina : nuevamente entra en juego la relevancia del portugués respecto del italiano. Estamos hablando de la Argentina, no de Brasil. *


 

El portugués influyó también mucho en el lunfardo, mucho más de lo que uno piensa.
Lo sé que no es Brasil, pero el habla de sus vecinos influyó muchísimo, tanto en Uruguay como en Argentina. Y muchísimas palabras vinieron también a través de los esclavos. La etimología que siempre leí es la de _menina_. Además, _mina_ en italiano es una palabra marginal, desconocida, totalmente. Dudo mucho de que alguien la use. _Menina_ en portugués es LA palabra.....




> *Pibe / Piba : pebete es otra palabra aunque es sinónimo de pibe. ¿Porque darle tantas vueltas buscándole un origen catalán (y además forzado), cuando el genovés te da la misma palabra? Los catalanes en la Argentina no pueden ni por asomo competir en cuantía con los genoveses. La Boca era un cónclave zeneize, no catalán.*


 

Porque nunca tuve constancia de su presencia en el genovés, o por lo menos no me parece que haya seguridad al respecto. ¿Vos de dónde lo sacaste?...Y también porque leí lo del origen de _pebete_. Simplemente, no estoy seguro, puede ser....





> *Pishar : de nuevo la relevancia inmigratoria. ¿Porque ir a buscar coincidencias en un vecindario lejano cuando las etnias de las que está hecha la Argentina ya usaban esta palabra? Entre el italiano pisciare y el lombardismopiggiâ, el origen está bastante claro.*


 

Si, pero el hecho de que se diga en México, por ejemplo, me lleva a pensar que sea una forma coloquial para decir eso, pero coloquial en castellano. En México no llegó de Italia, obviamente...En italiano es una voz onomatopeyica, y en castellano puede serlo también.
Y existe en catalán también. Otra vez, no estaría seguro.
Y _parlar_ también, es castellano, y viene del provenzal/catalán, no del italiano. Y a la Argentina llegó con el castellano, ya que existe en España también. 
En cuanto a _verga_, es tan española como el Quijote 




> Algunas de estas palabras si pertenecen totalmente al habla rioplatense (mina, pibe ...) otras,la mayoria son simplemente "cocoliche". Osea una mezcla usada por los imigrantes que nunca aprendieron a hablar español correctamente.


 
Sí, es así. Muchas de esas palabras un argentino ni las conoce...a menos que no sepa lunfardo.


----------



## Pablozar

*Cucheta:* cuando los italianos llegaban a la Argentina la _couchette_ de los trenes era un lujo reservado a los que no necesitaban emigrar. En vez eran _cuccette_ las de los barcos que los traían hasta acá, particularmente chicas y hacinadas, y como decís, una encima de la otra. Proviene del italiano _cuccetta_, que es diminutivo de _cuccia_. 

*Fangote :*  del italiano antiguo _fangotto, _(envoltorio, paquete). Voz probablemente de origen celta o galoitálica. Existe la versión sarda _fangottu_ y la más probable en nuestro caso, la lucano/cálabra _fangotte_, que significa exactamente lo mismo. No por caso el sinónimo jergal español del lunfardo _fangote_ es _paquete_. Por ejemplo, “cuesta un paquete de guita” o “cuesta un fangote de guita”.

*Pichicata:*  esta es un típico mal uso del italiano “pizzicata” (pellizcada), de parte de los inmigrantes semi analfabetos, que decían (y muchos todavía), _piccicata_. Es uno de los errores más comunes, como _materazzo_ en vez de _materasso_. El sentido de “pellizcada” como ironía del jeringazo de morfina que se propinaban los adictos está más que claro. Es un subterfugio más del lunfardo.

*Zanata:*  del italiano *żannata* (y ojo que es con *ż, *no con* z)* s. f. [der. di _zanni_], non com. – Azione, discorso, espressione da zanni; quindi, sciocchezza, balordaggine, scherzo volgare. Los zanni eran payasos, y de acá nace la derivación _zannata_, usada en el bergamasco y en la Brianza en el modo “non fare il zanni” o “non dire zannate”.

*Falopa:*  No, no. Vamos por partes. El “flipar” español es una derivación de “to flip”, que no es ni más ni menos que “sacarse” en inglés. Un aporte ibérico de una adquisición tan reciente y en inglés, es sencillamente imposible, sobre todo porque falopa forma parte del lunfardo desde sus albores. En vez en italiano es “fallopa” o “falloppa” (te hbiera pegado el link pero el foro no me deja), que significa formalmente “persona bugiarda o millantatore”, pero en su uso más dialectal, sobre todo en Lombardía y Veneto, significa “de mala calidad”, y frases como “mi sa di fallopa” se usa para decir “me suena a cuento”. Acá tenés ya la primera etimología, la de mala calidad. Pero buscando etimologías alternativas en la Trecani, veo que significa también “immondezze; paglia o rami minuti”, que puede conducir gráficamente a un porro, lo cual va muy de acuerdo con la mecánica del lunfardo en la búsqueda de subterfugios lingüísticos. También el diccionario de Oscar Conde (con seguridad  le mejor diccionario de Lunfardo hasta ahora) conduce a estas dos definiciones y con esas dos etimologías.

*Grosso :*  o sea que nunca escuchaste frases como “è un grossissimo giocatore”, “Sei un grosso, Giuse..” “che grosso che sei …” (cuando la cualidad está implícita), “che grossa quella moto”, “è un grosso imprenditore”. El uso que le damos en la Argentina es igual, con la diferencia que desapareció la necesidad de acompañarlo con el sustantivo. El nuestro “grosso” es por lo menos una inflexión de este uso italiano, ausente en el gallego, sobre el cual me inclino como fuente alternativa en vez del portugués, donde grosso es solamente grueso o grande.

*Pibe/Piba:*  pivèllo s. m. [der. di _pivo _“ragazzo”, affine a _piva_, nome dialettale dei genitali]. – Termine settentr., usato in origine per indicare un giovincello. Ante la duda, Trecani.it. ¿Pebete/pebeta? Difícil.

Con el resto de las palabras la sigo mañana. Y muy gustoso de hacerlo.




Horazio said:


> Algunas de estas palabras si pertenecen totalmente al habla rioplatense (mina, pibe ...) otras,la mayoria son simplemente "cocoliche". Osea una mezcla usada por los imigrantes que nunca aprendieron a hablar español correctamente.



No estás equivocado. TODAS las palabras que postié pertenencen al diccionario de lunfardo. Y si fuese un cocoliche, al final el lunfardo es en parte también eso. Una lengua de transición.


----------



## xeneize

> Pablozar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cucheta*:* cuando los italianos llegaban a la Argentina la _couchette_ de los trenes era un lujo reservado a los que no necesitaban emigrar. En vez eran _cuccette_ las de los barcos que los traían hasta acá, particularmente chicas y hacinadas, y como decís, una encima de la otra. Proviene del italiano _cuccetta_, que es diminutivo de _cuccia_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, está bien, eso sí, pero la _cucheta_ argentina es algo muy distinto a la _cuccetta_ italiana, ahora.
> La _cucheta_ argentina son las *camas sobrepuestas*. Eso en italiano es *letto a castello*. La _cuccetta_ italiana es la *habitación*. Eso en la Argentina es *camarote*.
> Igual, en italiano tanto _cuccia_ como _cuccetta_ vienen del francés: de _couche_ y de _couchette_, respectivamente..¿Cómo se dice acostarse en francés?..._Se coucher_, por supuesto  Ahora, lo que digo yo es que no creo haya una prueba cierta de como la palabra haya llegado a la Argentina. Se supone del italiano, yo también lo creo, pero no se puede establecer con toda seguridad, creo.
> 
> 
> *Fangote :* del italiano antiguo _fangotto, _(envoltorio, paquete). Voz probablemente de origen celta o galoitálica. Existe la versión sarda _fangottu_ y la más probable en nuestro caso, la lucano/cálabra _fangotte_, que significa exactamente lo mismo. No por caso el sinónimo jergal español del lunfardo _fangote_ es _paquete_. Por ejemplo, “cuesta un paquete de guita” o “cuesta un fangote de guita”.
> 
> Está bien, lo único que puedo decirte es que en sardo no existe ese _fangottu_, soy sardoparlante...
> A no ser de que sea algo re antiguo. En italiano tampoco se entiende. Se ve que desapareció hace mucho.
> 
> 
> *Pichicata:* esta es un típico mal uso del italiano “pizzicata” (pellizcada), de parte de los inmigrantes semi analfabetos, que decían (y muchos todavía), _piccicata_. Es uno de los errores más comunes, como _materazzo_ en vez de _materasso_. El sentido de “pellizcada” como ironía del jeringazo de morfina que se propinaban los adictos está más que claro. Es un subterfugio más del lunfardo.
> 
> Ah, ahora lo entendí, un invento lunfardo, entonces...sobre base italiana capaz, pero no algo que existiera en italiano...Eso ya es otra cosa. Porque en italiano nadie entendería _pizzicata_ (palabra ya en sí no muy usada que yo sepa) como jeringa o inyección, nunca oí algo así.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanata: del italiano _żannata_ (y ojo que es con ż, no con z) s. f. [der. di _zanni_], non com. – Azione, discorso, espressione da zanni; quindi, sciocchezza, balordaggine, scherzo volgare. Los zanni eran payasos, y de acá nace la derivación _zannata_, usada en el bergamasco y en la Brianza en el modo “non fare il zanni” o “non dire zannate”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, vi esa acepción, debe de ser dialectal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falopa: No, no. Vamos por partes. El “flipar” español es una derivación de “to flip”, que no es ni más ni menos que “sacarse” en inglés. Un aporte ibérico de una adquisición tan reciente y en inglés, es sencillamente imposible, sobre todo porque falopa forma parte del lunfardo desde sus albores. En vez en italiano es “fallopa” o “falloppa” (te hbiera pegado el link pero el foro no me deja), que significa formalmente “persona bugiarda o millantatore”, pero en su uso más dialectal, sobre todo en Lombardía y Veneto, significa “de mala calidad”, y frases como “mi sa di fallopa” se usa para decir “me suena a cuento”. Acá tenés ya la primera etimología, la de mala calidad. Pero buscando etimologías alternativas en la Trecani, veo que significa también “immondezze; paglia o rami minuti”, que puede conducir gráficamente a un porro, lo cual va muy de acuerdo con la mecánica del lunfardo en la búsqueda de subterfugios lingüísticos. También el diccionario de Oscar Conde (con seguridad le mejor diccionario de Lunfardo hasta ahora) conduce a estas dos definiciones y con esas dos etimologías.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No quise decir que estuviera relacionado con flipar
> Lo sé que no está, lo único que quise indicar es que ahora el significado de _falopearse_ es igual o parecido al de _fliparse_, y esto no le quita nada a la etimología que proponés, por supuesto.
> Siendo palabra dialectal, es por eso que _falopa_ en italiano no me dice nada y no la conocía.
> 
> 
> *Grosso :* o sea que nunca escuchaste frases como “è un grossissimo giocatore”, “Sei un grosso, Giuse..” “che grosso che sei …” (cuando la cualidad está implícita), “che grossa quella moto”, “è un grosso imprenditore”. El uso que le damos en la Argentina es igual, con la diferencia que desapareció la necesidad de acompañarlo con el sustantivo. El nuestro “grosso” es por lo menos una inflexión de este uso italiano, ausente en el gallego, sobre el cual me inclino como fuente alternativa en vez del portugués, donde grosso es solamente grueso o grande.
> 
> La única que sí conozco es la primera, donde grosso sigue siendo sinonimo de grande: è un grosso giocatore, è un grosso imprenditore= è un gran giocatore, è un grande imprenditore.
> Las demás, nada. La segunda, la entendería como: "Giuse, se un grosso...." y ahí hay que añadir algo: del tipo....sei un grosso hachedepé  Siempre como sinónimo de grande, viste....
> "Che grossa quella moto" lo entiendo como que es grande...nomás. "Che grosso" referido a uno, siempre como que es grueso/gordo..
> Yo en italiano lo conozco y lo leo únicamente como sinónimo de grande, siempre, y los usos argentinos acá no los entendería nadie. Pero no puedo excluir que en alguna parte de Italia se diga en ese sentido...Habría que preguntar, poner un thread en el forum, algo así....¿Vos no tenés ejemplos de zonas en donde se daría este uso?...
> 
> 
> *Pibe/Piba:* pivèllo s. m. [der. di _pivo _“ragazzo”, affine a _piva_, nome dialettale dei genitali]. – Termine settentr., usato in origine per indicare un giovincello. Ante la duda, Trecani.it. ¿Pebete/pebeta? Difícil.
> 
> Está bien, yo también trataré de buscar algo al respecto próximamente.
> En Italia, cuando llegó el Pibe de Oro, la gente ni siquiera sabía qué fuera eso de pibe..Muchos pensaban que era algo como "el pie de oro"  Es por ese entonces que la palabra se popularizó algo en Italia, y es probablemente la palabra argentina más famosa acá, ya que de las demás se sabe muy poco o mejor nada (nada de "che" ni de "boludo"). Para un italiano, español o argentino es lo mismo, nadie sabe que hay diferencias en el habla y ni siquiera en el acento, suenan igual a un italiano. A no ser de que haya estudiado español, por supuesto.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## 0scar

Muchas de las palabras de origen italiano en el castellano no son un secreto, están en DRAE  . 
Si el DRAE versión CD tuviese filtros adecuados les podría decir en segundos cuantas y cuales son. Quizás en la próxima edición. 

chao.(*Del it. ciao*).1. interj. coloq. adiós
chau.1. interj. coloq. Arg., Bol., Perú y Ur. chao


----------



## Horazio

Sobre *grosso :*

En italiano grosso tiene solo significado de espeso (thick). 

Nada que ver con el grosso argentino que tiene un significado diferente,casi adverbial.
como por ejemplo "te pegaron groso!" (osea que te cagaron a piñas).


----------



## Pablozar

xeneize said:


> ...



El lunfardo arrastra un diccionario que tiene más de cien años. Mientras, el italiano moderno, que es un evento mediático que empieza con la radio y más tarde con la televisión, no supera los sesenta y sufrió su mayor depuración e uniformización en los últimos treinta. Es lógico que gran parte de esas palabras en el italiano de hoy no se escuchen más. ¡Basta para esto recordar que algunos dialectos friulanos y del alto veneto fueron reconstruidos en la Argentina!

Respecto de _fagottu_ en el dialecto sardo la encontrás acá (toninorubattu.it/ita/SS-F.htm). Significa fangotto, fardello, malloppo o paccottiglia. Exactamente como en el resto de los dialectos.


----------



## Oluja

No sé si ya se ha dicho... pero también hay la palabra "valija" en lugar que maleta..

Y he escuschado varias veces "ecco" pronunciado con una C sola por argentinos...


----------



## Pablozar

Sì, anche questa è una parola chiaramente ereditata dall’italiano.

Mi chiama però l’attenzione il fatto che al posto del “gia”, che da noi andrebbe quasi naturalmente rimpiazzato con una “y” (anche se foneticamente non è esattamente lo stesso, perche si pronuncia “sh”), ci sia una “j”, che in spagnolo si pronuncia come una “h” tedesca.

L'ecco si utilizza ancora. Tempo fa (io ne ho 38 quindi parliamo di 20 anni fa) si sentiva anche "eccoci qua". Ma questa variante è ormai morta con i nonni. Non la ho più sentita dire.


----------



## Oluja

Yo también pienso que más que de italiano se debería hablar de dialectos italianos en la herencia del habla hispanoamericana, ya que la gran mayoría de los imigrantes italianos seguro tenían al dialecto como lengua materna; y en el dialecto de hoy en día (por lo menos en Lombardia) se han perdido muchas palabras, remplazada por prestamos o calcos del italiano standard así que me parece dificil en algunos casos encontrar un paralelismo entre italianismos argentinos e italiano contemporáneo.


----------



## Pablozar

De esto no caben dudas. Mis abuelos eran paveses y su dialecto era mucho más arraigado del que escucho hablar hoy en la zona. De hecho postié la lista aclarando el hecho que los inmigrantes llegados a la Argentina no hablaban italiano sino sus respectivos dialectos y que la contribución al lunfardo se dio desde ahí.


----------



## freakit

Anoche vì la pelìcula "Kamchatka", y hay una escena en la cual la madre habla con el hijo y esta exclama "¡Ganzo!", que es algo que se utiliza bastante en unos dialectos de la Italia Central. ¿Puede ser un italianismo?


----------



## Pablozar

“Sei un ganzo" è valido come espressione in tutta Italia, anche se non si sente tanto. Molto probabilmente hai ragione perché cercando su internet la parola ganzo usata come aggettivo la trovo soltanto da parte di argentini. Magari uno spagnolo ci può confermare se esiste quest'uso anche da loro.


----------



## xeneize

> Respecto de _fagottu_ en el dialecto sardo la encontrás acá (toninorubattu.it/ita/SS-F.htm). Significa fangotto, fardello, malloppo o paccottiglia. Exactamente como en el resto de los dialectos


.

_Fagottu_ en sardo es un italianismo, no es una palabra sarda que yo sepa. Como vos pusiste "fangottu", no entendía lo que quisiste decir.
Una cosa che, el sardo es un idioma, no un dialecto de nadie y menos del italiano, así como el friulano, etc.
No tiene nada que ver con el italiano, no tienen el mismo origen, y el sardo existía desde muchísimos siglos antes. Ni siquiera pertenece al grupo itálico de lenguas romances, y está más entroncado con el catalán o el castellano que con el italiano. Se diferencian en todo (fonética, gramática, léxico, sintaxis), y el sardo guarda muchos elementos arcaicos prerromanos también.
En cuanto a *ganso*, nada que ver: en castellano un *ganso* es "oca", en la Argentina se aplica para decir "tonto" con referencia al animal, justamente.
No sé si se usa en España, creo que sí, pero no únicamente en la Argentina, seguro, miren las acepciones de la Rae, donde viene sin limitación regional:

*ganso**.*
(Del gót. _*gans_; cf. a. al. ant. _gans_, neerl. medio _gans_, ingl. ant. _gôs_).

*2. *m. Hombre tardo, perezoso, descuidado. U. t. c. adj.

*3. *m. Hombre malcriado, torpe, incapaz. U. t. c. adj.

*4. *m. Hombre patoso, que presume de chistoso y agudo, sin serlo. U. t. c. adj.

Nada que ver con el italiano "ganzo" (palabra que por acá no se usa), que quiere decir algo como "facha"!
Me parece muy raro buscar un indefinido e improbable origen italiano a palabras que simplemente tienen cierta asonancia, pero que son perfectamente españolas y existentes en castellano.
En cuanto a "chao", seguro es un italianismo, exportado a muchos idiomas (francés también, entre otros). No sé porque en el Cono Sur triunfó la forma "chau", algo que pasó únicamente ahí.
"Eco" por supuesto es un italianismo, sí.
*Valija* no: miren los significados de valija en el Rae. Valija es castellano 100%, y antes se decía en España también supongo. Viene del italiano, pero en todo el español, no únicamente en la Argentina.
Algo como *fierro*, che: una palabra castiza, castellana, más antigua que "hierro", y que se usaba en España hace tiempo (no sé hace cuánto).
¡Faltaría nomás que se dijera que "fierro" es "italiano"! 
Saludos




> Mi chiama però l’attenzione il fatto che al posto del “gia”, che da noi andrebbe quasi naturalmente rimpiazzato con una “y” (anche se foneticamente non è esattamente lo stesso, perche si pronuncia “sh”), ci sia una “j”, che in spagnolo si pronuncia come una “h” tedesca.


 
Exacto Pablo. De hecho, valija es castellano, vino del italiano pero a la Argentina le entró con el castellano, la Rae como *primer significado* pone "maleta", si en la Argentina hubiera venido del italiano habría sido "valiya".


----------



## Pablozar

Me comí la _n_. Es *fangottu*:       fagotto, fardello, malloppo, paccottiglia. *Pertenece al sardo* y la encontrás acá toninorubattu.it/ita/SS-F.htm (anteponiendo www .)

En cuanto a valija, me parece poco probable que llegue del italiano a través del español. No encuentro ninguna referencia del uso de la palabra valija en el español a menos que no sea ligado a una historia o noticia argentina. El diccionario de la RAE inluye *valija* del mismo modo que incluye *laburo*, o _*chau*_ que son los italianismos argentinos por definición.

En el caso de _*chau*_, su uso en Bolivia y Perú (la RAE se olvida de Paraguay que también lo usa y mucho), se explica muy facilmente con la televisión argentina que dominó la pantalla de esos tres países desde que arrancaron las transmisiones en blanco y negro hasta hoy y más tempranamente con el cine argentino en su época dorada, que inundaba inclusive las salas de México.


----------



## xeneize

> Pablozar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me comí la _n_. Es *fangottu*: fagotto, fardello, malloppo, paccottiglia. *Pertenece al sardo* y la encontrás acá toninorubattu.it/ita/SS-F.htm (anteponiendo www .)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Pablo, gracias por el link, te aclaro que yo quise decir que "fagottu" es un italianismo en sardo (de "fagotto").
> Con la n no lo conozco ni en sardo ni en italiano.
> El link que me ponés habla del _sassarese_
> Te explico, el sassarese se habla en Cerdeña, sí, pero no es justamente sardo. Es algo como *corso*, el idioma de Córcega.
> El sasarés sí que es considerado como un dialecto "sardo-corso", no un idioma aparte.
> Yo me la banco en sasarés, pero no conocía esa palabra, muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto a valija, me parece poco probable que llegue del italiano a través del español. No encuentro ninguna referencia del uso de la palabra valija en el español a menos que no sea ligado a una historia o noticia argentina. El diccionario de la RAE inluye *valija* del mismo modo que incluye *laburo*, o _*chau*_ que son los italianismos argentinos por definición.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pablo, si la Rae para _laburo_ o _chau_ pone que _*se usan en la Argentina y el Uruguay nomás*_, y para _valija_ _*no lo pone*_, creo que habrá una razón, ¿no?
> Estoy seguro, por haberlo leído, de que *valija* en España se usó o marginalmente incluso se use todavía.
> Trataré de buscar documentación al respecto y si la encuentro la pondré.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el caso de _*chau*_, su uso en Bolivia y Perú (la RAE se olvida de Paraguay que también lo usa y mucho), se explica muy facilmente con la televisión argentina que dominó la pantalla de esos tres países desde que arrancaron las transmisiones en blanco y negro hasta hoy y más tempranamente con el cine argentino en su época dorada, que inundaba inclusive las salas de México.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cierto, pero _chao_ se usa en España también, como sabés. No tanto como en la Argentina, pero se usa.
> Por supuesto, llegó del italiano a todas partes, lo que me llama la atención es que únicamente en la Argentina se modificó la o final a u.
> En España es _chao_ como en italiano, se pronuncia igual, en la Argentina no.
> En ningún otro sitio ocurrió esto, todos dicen "ciao/chao", y no "chau".
Click to expand...


----------



## Pablozar

El *chau* con la _*u*_ es típico de la llanura lombarda, así como la terminación *un* en algunos adjetivos, como *grasun* o *mersun*. No se lo vas a sentir a un milanés o un veneciano pero sí a un biranzolo o un bergamasco. Cuando se trata del lunfardo no hay que olvidarse que los primeros inmigrantes fueron lombardos, piemonteses, ligures, emilianos y friulianos. Después, y bastante más tarde, llegaron los del centro y sur de Italia.

Respecto de la presición del diccionario de la RAE respecto de las palabras que no pertenecen formalmente al español, me permito dudar y mucho porque _*laburo*_ no es italiano sino dialecto lombardo.


----------



## CarolMamkny

xeneize said:


> Por supuesto, llegó del italiano a todas partes, lo que me llama la atención es que únicamente en la Argentina se modificó la o final a u.
> En España es _chao_ como en italiano, se pronuncia igual, en la Argentina no.
> En ningún otro sitio ocurrió esto, todos dicen "ciao/chao", y no "chau".
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... Mi granito de arena: En Colombia también se dice y se pronuncia "Chau".
> CHAU SODA
Click to expand...


----------



## xeneize

> Respecto de la presición del diccionario de la RAE respecto de las palabras que no pertenecen formalmente al español, me permito dudar y mucho porque _*laburo*_ no es italiano sino dialecto lombardo.


 
Sí, eso sí, tenés razón, pero ya sabés, con los "dialectos" ya tienen un quilombo descomunal en Italia, así que imaginate en España, tratándose de italiano...

Gracias por tu aporte profe, no sabía que en Colombia también fuera _chau_ 
En México es _chao_, me parece...¿Dónde más se dirá _chau_?
Saludos


----------



## cacarulo

Bacán es dueño en genovés. Pero en BsAs se lo usaba como dueño de una mujer, es decir, proxeneta. Quizá ese sentido ya viniera de allá, quizá comenzó acá. El paso de proxeneta a persona adinerada es fácil de imaginar. (Ah, a Chile es harto probable que haya llegado desde este lado de la cordillera).

Personalmente considero que birra es lunfardo. Te pongo el ejemplo de banquina, otro italianismo: casi nadie sabe que existe la palabra arcén. Por ende, para mí es argentinismo y no lunfardismo; en cambio, todos conocemos cerveza…

En su diccionario de 2004 Gobello dice que balurdo=tonto viene del italiano balordo=tonto con interferencia genovesa que convierte la o en u. Pone como ejemplo su uso en una novela de Ocantos de 1891. Balurdo como envoltorio de papeles recubierto por un billete de modo que parezca un fajo de billetes vendría, según ese diccionario, del italiano jergal balord, falso. De este significado derivan el de envoltorio en general y el de engaño.
No me parece que balurdo se use como batifondo, bochinche, lío. Más bien me suena como quilombo en el sentido de problema.

Berretín, siempre según el diccionario de Gobello, vendría del genovés berettin ‘gorrito’ por traslación de significado similar a la que ocurre en francés, donde béguin pasa de significar cofia a significar capricho.

Sobre capo diré que Xeneize hace hincapié en su uso como adjetivo; pero no olvidemos su empleo original como jefe o persona más importante de un lugar: “Guarda que hoy el capo vino de mal humor”.

Cucheta es una “argentinización del italiano cuccetta” para el dicc. en cuestión. 
Asimismo, omite facha (seguramente por no considerarla palabra lunfarda, sino española) y fayuto “parecer ser el murciano falluto, de pura apariencia, que no vale”.

Falopa se usa mucho más con el sentido de droga, pero también se la emplea con el de cosa de mala calidad. La otra vez Passarella pedía que no le trajeran jugadores falopa. En este caso, el citado diccionario nada dice de la posible etimología.

Fangote es el siciliano fangòttu o fagottu, que aparece en diccionarios sicilianos de 1865 y 1914 citados por Gobello en su último libro, _Blanqueo etimológico del lunfardo_: significan fardello e involto che portano i venditori o venditrici (corrección política ya en 1914...) vianti.
Gamba existe en español, es cierto, pero habría que ver (y no sé si es posible) si acá se la usa por ser palabra española o por ser palabra italiana.

Groso, efectivamente, como careta, maconia, motoquero y algunas más, me parece que viene de Brasil.

Mina, como dicen, existe en italiano jergal.

Morfar podría derivar de morfilar, registrada por Benigno Lugones en la primera nota periodísitca sobre el lunfardo, c.1880. Según Gobello esto probaría que viene del argot morfiler=comer, aunque en italiano jergal morfia y morfa son/eran boca y smorfire, mangiare. La cita es de un libro sobre jeraglismos italianos de un tal Menarirni y de un vocabulario veneciano.

Star muffo, dicho figuradamente, essere o star chioccio, maninconioso, mesto o solo, abbandonato. La cita es del dizionario veneziano de Boerio de 1856.

Para Gobello orto provendría de hortelano por juego paronomástico. (?) En un texto de principios de siglo recuerdo haber encontrado que se nombraba al ano como ortopédico. No sé si orto existía antes, o si deriva de ortopédico. Y mi imaginación no da para saber por qué se lo llamaba ortopédico.

Con parlar pasa lo mismo que con gamba. Existe en castellano, pero ¿lo tomamos del castellano?

Pasta se usa internacionalmente; pasta asciutta… no sé. Y me parece que no es lunfardo, sino que se nombra ese plato con su nombre original, como sushi o pizza.

En esa lista falta papagayo, orinal de cama, que según Gobello viene del piamontés papagal, que significa lo mismo.

Sobre pibe Xeneize escribe


> Bueno, a mí me consta que pibe derive de pebete, y este del catalán pevet (la Rae pone así).


¿TE consta o repetís lo que dice la RAE?
En el libro que mencioné, Blanqueo…, el autor cita el it. jergal pivello, el véneto jergal pivéi, el milanés piva, el genovés pivetto, el romagnolo pivo… Todos con significados similares: fanciullo, ragazzotto, ragazzo, garzoncino.

Pichicata, del jergal pizzicare, fiutare cocaina, o del italiano pizzicatta, pulgarada (de cocaína). De ahí pasó a significar también droga intravenosa, inyección, etc.

Pishar sería el it. pisciare. Pero al ser voz onomatopéyica yo también tendría mis reservas.
En el dicc. de Gobello punga deriva del it. meridional punga=bolsillo, pero en el otro libro, posterior, no lo menciona. (?)

Testa, lo mismo que gamba.

Para Gobello viola viene del portugués; sobre verga, no la trae en su dicc., seguramente porque no la considera palabra lunfarda.
(A propósito, una digresión: me llama la atención que se usen palabras que nombran al pene para nombrar algo malo o de mala calidad: verga, garcha, poronga. Qué poronga esta computadora, qué garcha cuando mi vecina del primer piso me despierta haciendo ruido … ¿Ocurre lo mismo en otros lados?)

Yiro viene de yirar, que viene de girare. También existe o existió por 1910 el genovés girante, sgualdrina, donnaccia da conio.

Siciliano zannata, Cosa frivola, cantambacola. Diccionario de Biundi, 1865.


----------



## Pablozar

^^ Excelente aporte cacarulo.


----------



## xeneize

> Bacán es dueño en genovés. Pero en BsAs se lo usaba como dueño de una mujer, es decir, proxeneta. Quizá ese sentido ya viniera de allá, quizá comenzó acá. El paso de proxeneta a persona adinerada es fácil de imaginar. (Ah, a Chile es harto probable que haya llegado desde este lado de la cordillera).


 
Queda por aclarar cómo habría llegado a Cuba y Colombia...¿Acaso se lo trajo el Che? 
Eso me hace cuando menos dudar. Lo único que digo es eso, pero yo también conozco muy bien su significado genovés (como canta el capo De André, "...bacan da corda marsa d'egua e de sä...").




> Personalmente considero que birra es lunfardo. Te pongo el ejemplo de banquina, otro italianismo: casi nadie sabe que existe la palabra arcén. Por ende, para mí es argentinismo y no lunfardismo; en cambio, todos conocemos cerveza…


 
Puede ser, lo único que hacía yo era hacer hincapié en que no es _únicamente_ lunfardo, ya que existe en España y en muchos más países, y llegó del italiano, no de Argentina. Y dondequiera la palabra más común, la "oficial", es _cerveza_.




> En su diccionario de 2004 Gobello dice que balurdo=tonto viene del italiano balordo=tonto con interferencia genovesa que convierte la o en u. Pone como ejemplo su uso en una novela de Ocantos de 1891. Balurdo como envoltorio de papeles recubierto por un billete de modo que parezca un fajo de billetes vendría, según ese diccionario, del italiano jergal balord, falso. De este significado derivan el de envoltorio en general y el de engaño.


 
Bueno no tengo datos para comprobar o desmentir esto, y lo tomo por bueno. Son palabras que igual nadie conoce, pero seguramente pueden bien haber desaparecido, y más tratándose de italiano regional o jergal.
Nótese, sin embargo, también el castellano _palurdo_ (mismo significado del italiano _balordo_), que a su vez viene del francés _balourd,_ según la Rae...También podría ser una pista.




> Berretín, siempre según el diccionario de Gobello, vendría del genovés berettin ‘gorrito’ por traslación de significado similar a la que ocurre en francés, donde béguin pasa de significar cofia a significar capricho.


 
Muy bien.




> Sobre capo diré que Xeneize hace hincapié en su uso como adjetivo; pero no olvidemos su empleo original como jefe o persona más importante de un lugar: “Guarda que hoy el capo vino de mal humor”.


 
No es que haga hincapié, de dónde esto de "hincapié", es que tiene ese significado, ajeno al italiano.
En cuanto al otro, nadie duda que vino del italiano, jamás pensaría lo contrario.
Digo nomás que ese significado existe también en España y en otros países, se pasó al castellano general. Los más propios de Argentina, son los otros.




> Cucheta es una “argentinización del italiano cuccetta” para el dicc. en cuestión.
> Asimismo, omite facha (seguramente por no considerarla palabra lunfarda, sino española) y fayuto “parece ser el murciano falluto, de pura apariencia, que no vale”.


 
Ah bueno, al parecer alguna ya la emboqué, por lo menos...




> Falopa se usa mucho más con el sentido de droga, pero también se la emplea con el de cosa de mala calidad. La otra vez Passarella pedía que no le trajeran jugadores falopa. En este caso, el citado diccionario nada dice de la posible etimología.


 
Y...es que ya los tiene de sobra, el tipo, faltaría más que le agregaran otros...




> Fangote es el siciliano fangòttu o fagottu, que aparece en diccionarios sicilianos de 1865 y 1914 citados por Gobello en su último libro, _Blanqueo etimológico del lunfardo_: significan fardello e involto che portano i venditori o venditrici (corrección política ya en 1914...) vianti.


 
Está bien, yo lo dudé porque ahora en siciliano nadie conoce la palabra (pregunté), y no la encontré. Debe haber desaparecido hace tiempo.




> Gamba existe en español, es cierto, pero habría que ver (y no sé si es posible) si acá se la usa por ser palabra española o por ser palabra italiana.


 
Eso es, habría que ver eso. Lo único que sé es que existe en castellano, y la usan en más países hispanos (Chile, Perú, si no me equivoco, y creo otros). En España se usaba, pero ya no.




> Groso, efectivamente, como careta, maconia, motoquero y algunas más, me parece que viene de Brasil.


 
Ok.




> Mina, como dicen, existe en italiano jergal.


 
Esa también desapareció, creo, pero sigo preguntando a ver si en algún rincón de Italia la conocen. Pero qué tal respecto de lo de _menina_? Esa no me la imaginé yo, lo leí, eh.




> Morfar podría derivar de morfilar, registrada por Benigno Lugones en la primera nota periodísitca sobre el lunfardo, c.1880. Según Gobello esto probaría que viene del argot morfiler=comer, aunque en italiano jergal morfia y morfa son/eran boca y smorfire, mangiare. La cita es de un libro sobre jeraglismos italianos de un tal Menarirni y de un vocabulario veneciano.


 
Uy, chino básico para mí...Muy interesante. Bueno, serán regionales o dialectales, nunca las oí. Si es veneciano, puede ser que se digan todavía, por supuesto, no sé nada al respecto.




> Star muffo, dicho figuradamente, essere o star chioccio, maninconioso, mesto o solo, abbandonato. La cita es del dizionario veneziano de Boerio de 1856.


 
Ah, entonces sería regional del norte. "Chioccio" o "maninconioso" tampoco se entienden, acá almenos. La segunda supongo que sea "malinconico/melanconico".




> Para Gobello orto provendría de hortelano por juego paronomástico. (?) En un texto de principios de siglo recuerdo haber encontrado que se nombraba al ano como ortopédico. No sé si orto existía antes, o si deriva de ortopédico. Y mi imaginación no da para saber por qué se lo llamaba ortopédico.


 
Ah ok.



> Con parlar pasa lo mismo que con gamba. Existe en castellano, pero ¿lo tomamos del castellano?


 
Me jugaría un palo al respecto, ya que los significados de _parlar_ en castellano de España, iguales que yo sepa a los de la Argentina, no existen en italiano, en absoluto. En italiano _parlare_ es _hablar_, nomás, sin ningún matiz añadido.
Demasiada coincidencia. Acá buscar el italiano sería buscar la quinta pata al gato, para mí.
Igual, _parlar_ es voz de origen catalán-provenzal, en castellano.




> Pasta se usa internacionalmente; pasta asciutta… no sé. Y me parece que no es lunfardo, sino que se nombra ese plato con su nombre original, como sushi o pizza.


 
Eso es lo que pensé.




> En esa lista falta papagayo, orinal de cama, que según Gobello viene del piamontés papagal, que significa lo mismo.


 
Sí, se dice también en Perú, ¿Habría llegado de Argentina?
Hace también referencia a la forma con "pico". En otros países dicen _pato_.




> ¿Te consta o repetís lo que dice la RAE?
> En el libro que mencioné, Blanqueo…, el autor cita el it. jergal pivello, el véneto jergal pivéi, el milanés piva, el genovés pivetto, el romagnolo pivo… Todos con significados similares: fanciullo, ragazzotto, ragazzo, garzoncino.


 
Jaja, claro, miré la Rae...Pero parece que haya más pruebas del otro lado 




> Pichicata, del jergal pizzicare, fiutare cocaina, o del italiano pizzicatta, pulgarada (de cocaína). De ahí pasó a significar también droga intravenosa, inyección, etc.


 
Conste acá que yo no tengo elementos para dudar de lo que dicen, y no lo hago, y si lo escribieron en diccionarios seguro habrán tenido pruebas.
Lo único que puedo decir es que estas palabras en italiano ya no se conocen, no existen, y no están en los diccionarios.
Eso no quita que puedan ser jergales, muy coloquiales o limitadas a un cierto ámbito, o bien haber desaparecido desde hace tiempo, por supuesto. Lo que no quita validez a la teoría. Se trata de hacer una aclaración nomás, de manera que algunos que nos lean sepan que en italiano no se les entenderían esas palabras, normalmente.




> Pishar sería el it. pisciare. Pero al ser voz onomatopéyica yo también tendría mis reservas.


 
Sí, habría que ver en cuántos países de habla hispana se dice, y en cuáles. La mencionó alguien de México, no me acuerdo cuántos más, a lo mejor habría que poner un thread en el foro de español.




> En el dicc. de Gobello punga deriva del it. meridional punga=bolsillo, pero en el otro libro, posterior, no lo menciona. (?)


 
Pablo dijo que sería voz de Salerno.




> Para Gobello viola viene del portugués;


 
Sobre eso, le pondría la firma.




> sobre verga, no la trae en su dicc., seguramente porque no la considera palabra lunfarda.


 
Es una palabra muy internacional, en castellano, una de las más, está dondequiera. Y en italiano con ese significado la conocen muy pero que muy pocos, y se limita al vergajo de los animales, más bien. Es como un término rebuscado.



> (A propósito, una digresión: me llama la atención que se usen palabras que nombran al pene para nombrar algo malo o de mala calidad: verga, garcha, poronga. Qué poronga esta computadora, qué garcha cuando mi vecina del primer piso me despierta haciendo ruido … ¿Ocurre lo mismo en otros lados?)


 
Bueno, acá diríamos  che cagata di computer....Pero la "cagada" argentina tiene otros matices que acá no.
También decimos  cazzo di computer....
Igual, no te juraría que se diga fuera de acá, ni idea.




> Yiro viene de yirar, que viene de girare. También existe o existió por 1910 el genovés girante, sgualdrina, donnaccia da conio.


 
Ah, muy bien, pero si era así por 1910, entonces no es raro que no lo conozca nadie...
Ah, muy curioso eso de "da conio", no se entiende para nada 




> Siciliano zannata, Cosa frivola, cantambacola. Diccionario de Biundi, 1865


 
Sí, debe haber desaparecido ya.


----------



## cacarulo

> Ah bueno, al parecer alguna ya la emboqué, por lo menos...



Nada de lo que dije es con ánimo descalificador o agresivo. Traté de aportar algo sobre las palabras de las que hablaban. Ocurre que es un tema donde muchos tocan de oído (evidentemente, ustedes no), y que se presta a fantasías como la de los caños de A. Torrant o una reverenda estupidez que leí el otro día en wikipedia, que bacán podría ser una metátesis de banca, provenir de bacanal o deberse “a la gente adinerada que tenía puestos administrativos en los ferrocarriles de capital británico; según dicha versión, tales administrativos -al no realizar trabajos físicos- mantenían sus manos atrás (en inglés: _backhand_)”.  Quizá ya lo hayan cambiado porque dejé un mensaje descalificador y agresivo  
Aporto los datos de un tipo que investigó y recopiló diccionarios como no sé si lo hizo otro; pero también puede ser que esos diccionarios contengan errores e imprecisiones… (Al respecto, habría que tener tiempo y comparar las etimologías que da Conde en su diccionario –en especial, las de las palabras más antiguas– y ver si alguna difiere de las que dio Gobello en sus libros de 20 o 30 años antes…). 
De todas maneras, creo que coincidimos en que muchas de estas palabras jergales o dialectales (y quizá algunas jergas y dialectos) han desaparecido o apenas perviven en unos pocos ancianos. De ahí, me parece, la importancia de esa recopilación de diccionarios centenarios, donde de alguna forma se han fijado esos significados y esas palabras, que han quedado fuera del uso masivo, tal vez fuera de todo uso, y, si no fuera por ellos, también fuera de la memoria.
Muchas palabras se usan en otros países de América a donde llegaron por los medios de comunicación y en especial por las letras de tango. Bacán, entre ellas. Hay una película colombiana (¿La virgen de los sicarios?), de hace unos pocos años, en la que se usan muchos términos de lunfardo, por ej., algunos con significados distintos de los de aquí.
Y otras palabras, como birra, se usarán en otros países por diversos motivos; pero eso no impide que sean parte del vocabulario lunfardo porque aquí se las emplea en un contexto y en un ámbito compartido con otras palabras cuya “lunfardidad” no se discute. Es decir, que hayan surgido más o menos simultáneamente en diversos lugares para mí no quiere decir que no sean lunfardas si aquí surgieron en determinados ámbitos y se las emplea en determinados ámbitos.
Por lo demás, en este tipo de jergas, vocabularios, argots o lo que corno sean, la incorporación de nuevos significados es una constante. Esto lo digo por lo que hablamos de capo, pero también por bondi, por ejemplo, que ahora no solo es colectivo –significado masivo-, sino que comienza a ser quilombo, pelea, a partir, aparentemente, de su uso con tal sentido en las cárceles; o faso, que de cigarrillo pasó a ser porro.
Sobre groso, afirmo que viene de Brasil (aunque quizá lo refuerce su homónima italiana) porque comenzó a usársela en los últimos años, junto con las palabras que mencioné.
Sobre mina, si es esa palabra jergal italiana, o si es menina; sobre gamba, si la usamos rescatándola del desuso español o si la tomamos de los tanos (o si se reforzaron mutuamente); sobre embrocar, si deriva de imbroccare o si es el embrocar taurino, como leí en un artículo reciente de la Academia del Lunfardo, ¿cómo saberlo?
La influencia italiana se va perdiendo porque los nonos se va muriendo, y ahora los abuelos son “abu”; pero supongo que en una época, años 50, habrá sido bestial para los que ya eran argentinos. Ni qué hablar de principios de siglo: una vez escuché o leí que la cantante de tangos Rosita Quiroga vivía de chica (años 10 o 20) en La Boca, y que cuando iba al almacén tenía que hablar con palabras genovesas para que la entendieran…
Ninguno de nosotros estuvo en esa época: a lo máximo que podemos aspirar seguramente es a reconstruir, o a imaginar una reconstrucción de cómo fueron las cosas; pero quizá una palabra jergal apenas usada en su momento allá y ya olvidada fue el origen de una palabra muy arraigada luego acá.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, nadie pensó, por lo menos por mi parte, que vos postearas algo "agresivo", ni ahí.
En cuanto a lo de que alguna la emboqué, no se refería a vos en absoluto, lo puse como, digamos, satisfacción personal.
¿Como se titula el diccionario de Conde?...A ver si lo consigo, porque no lo tengo. Tengo varias recopilaciones, pero van sin etimología, así que es por eso que voy tanteando...




> Y otras palabras, como birra, se usarán en otros países por diversos motivos; pero eso no impide que sean parte del vocabulario lunfardo porque aquí se las emplea en un contexto y en un ámbito compartido con otras palabras cuya “lunfardidad” no se discute. Es decir, que hayan surgido más o menos simultáneamente en diversos lugares para mí no quiere decir que no sean lunfardas si aquí surgieron en determinados ámbitos y se las emplea en determinados ámbitos.


 
Sí, estoy consciente de eso. Yo no puedo opinar sobre el uso de _birra_ en la Argentina, porque no sé cómo entró, ni cuándo.
Lo único que quería decir, es que no es _únicamente_ argentina ni lunfarda.
Lo cual no quita que en la Argentina puede ser palabra lunfarda...




> Sobre groso, afirmo que viene de Brasil (aunque quizá lo refuerce su homónima italiana) porque comenzó a usársela en los últimos años, junto con las palabras que mencioné.


 
Eso es lo que pensé yo también, porque sabía que _groso_ era algo más bien reciente.




> Sobre mina, si es esa palabra jergal italiana, o si es menina; sobre gamba, si la usamos rescatándola del desuso español o si la tomamos de los tanos (o si se reforzaron mutuamente); sobre embrocar, si deriva de imbroccare o si es el embrocar taurino, como leí en un artículo reciente de la Academia del Lunfardo, ¿cómo saberlo?


 
Eso es...¿cómo saberlo?...
Uno se percata de la coincidencia nomás, pero luego...
En cuanto a _embrocar_, no la conocía, estuve mirando en internet y vi que sería alguna acepción de "mirar", ¿sería algo parecido a _vichar_, _relojear_, _campanear_?...
Vi también que viene en el Rae con varios significados.
La palabra _broca_ en España sería común con el significado de _mecha_ en la Argentina, referido a los taladros.




> Ni qué hablar de principios de siglo: una vez escuché o leí que la cantante de tangos Rosita Quiroga vivía de chica (años 10 o 20) en La Boca, y que cuando iba al almacén tenía que hablar con palabras genovesas para que la entendieran…


 
Jaja, sí...En cambio si ahora hablaras en genovés ahí...
Qué le vamos a poder hacer...


----------



## Jana337

Debemos cerrar este hilo. El tema de esta discusión es demasiado amplio y es susceptible de abrir una multitud de discusiones sobre asuntos independientes. Ello no ayuda a la organización del foro. Por favor, pregunten por palabras o frases concretas o sobre temas más específicos, que no pregunten meramente por una lista de palabras.


----------

